# Elephone U pro



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## Ciacho132066 (Feb 12, 2018)

I am interested. The phone should be here soon. I am not familiar with these matters, but I sit on xda almost every day


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 13, 2018)

Ciacho132066 said:


> I am interested. The phone should be here soon. I am not familiar with these matters, but I sit on xda almost every day

Click to collapse



I ordered the U pro from GearBest. I will post my experience when I get it in a few days (or weeks ). 
I usually root my phones but never tried one with a snapdragon. According to some accounts it is more difficult to root the snapdragon than the MTK. 
Also the U pro is GMS certified. Which might be another hurdle.


----------



## Ciacho132066 (Feb 14, 2018)

I also ordered a phone with GearBest, I am also waiting and I hope that he will stay with me in a few days. I will share my impressions


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 15, 2018)

Ciacho132066 said:


> I also ordered a phone with GearBest, I am also waiting and I hope that he will stay with me in a few days. I will share my impressions

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## mzsquared (Feb 23, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



Same here, the phone is on its way and I'll need some help to enable additional lte frequencies. What I've read in specs the "global" doesn't have a lot of useful bands for the US.


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 28, 2018)

I order the U pro on Feb. 9 at GearBest and it arrived on Feb 15.
So far I am absolutely thrilled. Everything works. Some functions smoothly others like the finger print scanner can use some improvements.
I read some comments about NFC not working. Particularly with Android pay. But as I do not have that in my country of residence it is not a big issue for me. I tried NFC however but managed to transfer pic files only. It might be a short coming of the phone or my inexperience.
I also can not comment on the camera. For me the picture qualities are good enough because I buy phone with a camera and not a camera with a phone.
The battery charges fast and even with constant use it is sufficient for a hole day. But then I am also no gamer.
Anyone encountered a problem let us know. If you can add a solution to it even better.


----------



## Venipa (Mar 1, 2018)

ye also receiving today my u pro, would be nice if we could open a forum about it!


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 1, 2018)

Venipa said:


> ye also receiving today my u pro, would be nice if we could open a forum about it![/QUOTE
> 
> I agree however I do not know and haven't study it yet how to open a forum. Any takers?

Click to collapse


----------



## Dynamic_d (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi guys.
I think this is great phone. I did make a review on my channel. Please have a look. Also please like and subscribe as that would help me out a ton. Every Sunday I come out with a new review. 
Thanks. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1akhorMmdS4


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 4, 2018)

Dynamic_d said:


> Hi guys.
> I think this is great phone. I did make a review on my channel. Please have a look. Also please like and subscribe as that would help me out a ton. Every Sunday I come out with a new review.
> Thanks.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1akhorMmdS4

Click to collapse



Hi, I was watching your review. Great and to the point. I am surprised that this phone is not yet more popular. But as you mentioned the price might be a turn off for many. However so far think I got what I paid for.
Just hope we can get a twrp recovery for this phone soon. 
I rooted my previous P9000 and I miss all the fun you have with a rooted phone.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 4, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> I ordered the U pro from GearBest. I will post my experience when I get it in a few days (or weeks ).
> I usually root my phones but never tried one with a snapdragon. According to some accounts it is more difficult to root the snapdragon than the MTK.
> Also the U pro is GMS certified. Which might be another hurdle.

Click to collapse



i get mine tomorrow 
i'm happy to make a twrp recovery and my rom for it soon


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 4, 2018)

Im still waiting for it but after watching some reviews i really want to try the google camera port with this phone and


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 4, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> i get mine tomorrow
> i'm happy to make a twrp recovery and my rom for it soon

Click to collapse



That's great if you can do that. I am just a user. I know how to tweak a phone but I don't know how to write code.


----------



## darkjura (Mar 5, 2018)

*Google cam mod works*

I got my phone 2 days ago and it works perfect. Camera needs more software tweeks. I menaged to install google pixel2 cam apk and it helps with low light noise in the original elephone app. Camera mod is for snapdragon 820/821 but it works on elephone. I think they have camera 2API enebeled. There are some hickups in app but just with slowmotion but that is app issue not phone issue.
Overall great phone. Everythink works great and the screen is beautifull. I am waiting for wireless charger to check that feature. Pardon my english.
B.R.
Darko


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

darkjura said:


> I got my phone 2 days ago and it works perfect. Camera needs more software tweeks. I menaged to install google pixel2 cam apk and it helps with low light noise in the original elephone app. Camera mod is for snapdragon 820/821 but it works on elephone. I think they have camera 2API enebeled. There are some hickups in app but just with slowmotion but that is app issue not phone issue.
> Overall great phone. Everythink works great and the screen is beautifull. I am waiting for wireless charger to check that feature. Pardon my english.
> B.R.
> Darko

Click to collapse



1 hour ago i got my u pro. 
its a great device. i had the p8000 , p9000 and the s8 of elephone. and this one is a new level  from elephone. 
more google apps , less chinese apps. nice features on board .
i will play with it in the next hours. 
and start to make a twrp recovery for it asap! after that i will make my clean Aosp Mix rom for it. like i did on the other phones.
maybe you know "eragon rom".

cheers

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




darkjura said:


> I got my phone 2 days ago and it works perfect. Camera needs more software tweeks. I menaged to install google pixel2 cam apk and it helps with low light noise in the original elephone app. Camera mod is for snapdragon 820/821 but it works on elephone. I think they have camera 2API enebeled. There are some hickups in app but just with slowmotion but that is app issue not phone issue.
> Overall great phone. Everythink works great and the screen is beautifull. I am waiting for wireless charger to check that feature. Pardon my english.
> B.R.
> Darko

Click to collapse



By the way. the api2hal is enabeld and gcam for snapdragon 820 up to 835 works ,because the SoC 660 based on the SoC835 . you can say its the little brother...
you can check it yourself with for example. cpu-z app or other cpu info apps from playstore


----------



## darkjura (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for info.
Cheers


----------



## Bradco (Mar 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> 1 hour ago i got my u pro.
> its a great device. i had the p8000 , p9000 and the s8 of elephone. and this one is a new level  from elephone.
> more google apps , less chinese apps. nice features on board .
> i will play with it in the next hours.
> ...

Click to collapse




hey are you back?
you abandoned the s8?


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> i get mine tomorrow
> i'm happy to make a twrp recovery and my rom for it soon

Click to collapse



I hope you can share your twrp. I for my part don't mind to spend a few dollars if it works well.
Also would be interested in rooting the U pro with Magisk. I had no problems with rooting the P9000 with superSu and Magisk. Magisk did root it but I never got around the safety net.
Also I did not manage to see the U pro in win explorer. The phone is recognized in the PC but doesn't show in explorer. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bradco said:


> hey are you back?
> you abandoned the s8?

Click to collapse



Don't own the s8 anymore. I decided to come back after a few stressful days 


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




htmcrp said:


> I hope you can share your twrp. I for my part don't mind to spend a few dollars if it works well.
> Also would be interested in rooting the U pro with Magisk. I had no problems with rooting the P9000 with superSu and Magisk. Magisk did root it but I never got around the safety net.
> Also I did not manage to see the U pro in win explorer. The phone is recognized in the PC but doesn't show in explorer.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Connect the phone to pc .
Swipe down the notification bar.
There is a notification with usb etc... Tap on it and switch to mtp media...

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Don't own the s8 anymore. I decided to come back after a few stressful days
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. I know the MTP protocol. I tried all the USB settings. Surprisingly only the PTP protocol works.
Probably the usual driver problem. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

Someone with working face unlock ? 
Build 20180211. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## darkjura (Mar 5, 2018)

Mine is working fine I am on the same build


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

darkjura said:


> Mine is working fine I am on the same build

Click to collapse



Am I to stupid 
Tell me the path to it , please, no joke.
Where is it. I don't have this option in security etc...

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## darkjura (Mar 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Am I to stupid
> Tell me the path to it , please, no joke.
> Where is it. I don't have this option in security etc...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Security and location and then go to smart lock and then add trusted face


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

darkjura said:


> Security and location and then go to smart lock and then add trusted face

Click to collapse



Lol.
I forgot to look into smart lock.
Haha. Great found it. Thank you

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 6, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Lol.
> I forgot to look into smart lock.
> Haha. Great found it. Thank you
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did some testing and the face recognition works fine but... just not the way I expected.
With the fingerprint scanner I get straight to the home screen when the screen is dark and the phone is locked .
With face recognition I have to press the power button to light the screen, then when my face is recognized the small padlock on the bottom opens and I can swipe up the screen to get to my home screen. Too many actions compare to the fingerprint. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## darkjura (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes but it is good alternative if you unable to use fingerprint scanner in particular occasion and best part they can work together


----------



## Bradco (Mar 6, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Don't own the s8 anymore. I decided to come back after a few stressful days
> 
> Thé u pro seems to be cool
> Anaway Great to see you again ?.

Click to collapse


----------



## Bradco (Mar 6, 2018)

Little question, does thé phone really have thé notification on the logo behing ? I can't find


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 6, 2018)

Bradco said:


> Little question, does thé phone really have thé notification on the logo behing ? I can't find

Click to collapse



It has a little led notification on the front. Right upper site. (Like Samsung) and the ele logo on the back side will glow . They call it "breath light" . But it only glows and blink when you get a call. 
Also the screen sites will glow when you get a call.
It's a cool feature 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 6, 2018)

Bradco said:


> Little question, does thé phone really have thé notification on the logo behing ? I can't find

Click to collapse



I don't see a notification behind the Logo. There is however a notification LED on the front and the color can be programed for different types of notifications. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 6, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> I don't see a notification behind the Logo. There is however a notification LED on the front and the color can be programed for different types of notifications.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Turn the phone to the display site. So you see the back.
And call yourself with another phone. The elephone logo will glow.
Then turn around the phone and you will see a glow at the both sites of the display

P.s
This only works when you receive a call .
Not with notifications
Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 6, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> It has a little led notification on the front. Right upper site. (Like Samsung) and the ele logo on the back side will glow . They call it "breath light" . But it only glows and blink when you get a call.
> Also the screen sites will glow when you get a call.
> It's a cool feature
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahh never realized that. Have to check it out. Thanks for the update.


Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 6, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Turn the phone to the display site. So you see the back.
> And call yourself with another phone. The elephone logo will glow.
> Then turn around the phone and you will see a glow at the both sites of the display
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes got it... Cute, thanks


Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradco (Mar 6, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Turn the phone to the display site. So you see the back.
> And call yourself with another phone. The elephone logo will glow.
> Then turn around the phone and you will see a glow at the both sites of the display
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it possible to make a short video for me. I want to see this


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 6, 2018)

I think the phone doesn't have face unlock yet, what we have is the Google's one or at least is what I understood in a review


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 6, 2018)

acastrocab said:


> I think the phone doesn't have face unlock yet, what we have is the Google's one or at least is what I understood in a review

Click to collapse



Yep. Agree. Only the Google smart lock face unlock is working

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




Bradco said:


> Is it possible to make a short video for me. I want to see this

Click to collapse


http://www.giga.de/unternehmen/elep...-das-elephone-u-zu-einer-echten-lichtgestalt/

Scroll down a bit then you see a short video

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 6, 2018)

Bradco said:


> Is it possible to make a short video for me. I want to see this

Click to collapse



I made one but mp4 is not supported here [emoji852]️.
But contrary to a posted video here, in my Version the logo just light up it does not "breath". Also as mentioned it only works on calls and not on charging. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 6, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> I made one but mp4 is not supported here [emoji852]️.
> But contrary to a posted video here, in my Version the logo just light up it does not "breath". Also as mentioned it only works on calls and not on charging.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe ele will fix it in next update. I don't know.
Anyway. This feature is cool . But is it needed? Idk [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 6, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?

Click to collapse



Something else...
The "curved edge screen" menu was working at the beginning. Along the way when I started to personalize the phone it disappeared. I am using Nova launcher but even after I installed that it still worked. Even switching back to the native launcher does not bring it back.
Does anyone has this problem too? 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 6, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Maybe ele will fix it in next update. I don't know.
> Anyway. This feature is cool . But is it needed? Idk [emoji14]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Correct. It is rather a sales gag than something of technical value.


Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 6, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Something else...
> The "curved edge screen" menu was working at the beginning. Along the way when I started to personalize the phone it disappeared. I am using Nova launcher but even after I installed that it still worked. Even switching back to the native launcher does not bring it back.
> Does anyone has this problem too?
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



MHH works fine for me the last days and I also use nova ..
Maybe make a hardreset (long press power until phone reboots)
Or via adb command
Adb reboot recovery.
Then hold vol+ and power 3 sec to enter the recovery.
Wipe cache and restart

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bradco (Mar 6, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Yep. Agree. Only the Google smart lock face unlock is working
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Thanks cool feature


----------



## darkjura (Mar 6, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Something else...
> The "curved edge screen" menu was working at the beginning. Along the way when I started to personalize the phone it disappeared. I am using Nova launcher but even after I installed that it still worked. Even switching back to the native launcher does not bring it back.
> Does anyone has this problem too?

Click to collapse



I had that problem and I fix it. You have to give android permission to drove over other apps in permissions. It restored my that way

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




darkjura said:


> I had that problem and I fix it. You have to give android permission to drove over other apps in permissions. It restored my that way

Click to collapse



Go to Apps and notifications 
Then Advanced
Then Special apps access 
Then display over other apps
Then tap on the three little dots in upper right corner
Then show system
And finally tap on little android guy
Voala it is back


----------



## otonieru (Mar 6, 2018)

I think i gonna buy this phone once you port your TWRP @skeleteon1911 LoL


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 6, 2018)

otonieru said:


> I think i gonna buy this phone once you port your TWRP @skeleteon1911 LoL

Click to collapse



It will take a bit time I think.
First I need a firmware of the u pro.

It is locked and bootloader isn't possible to unlock 
(But this is normal . Was with p8000, p9000 and s8 the same, we don't need an unlock bootloader anyway)

The fstab is encrypted . (Normal for Qualcomm devices and higher android like 7 or 8 ) it is not possible without root to get a dump from the partitions (e.g boot.img,system.img etc)
To have root I need a firmware (only boot.img) of the device. So i can take a look into it, root it and build a custom recovery ...

We have to wait ,that elephone release the stock rom.zip . / Firmware etc..

Root apps like farma , kingroot etc don't work with this Snapdragon 




Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 6, 2018)

I already sent 2 different email asking for a source code release but they didnt answer


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 6, 2018)

*GUYS
WARNING!*,

*DO NOT UNLOCK THE BOOTLOADER!! with fastboot command  " fastboot flashing unlock*

what happened:

i thought i can push the su script for root  via some tools i have.
well that was a fast and stressful journey ! hahahahahah  heart attack!
first i tried to unlock the bootloader again with adb 
adb reboot bootloader.   and then " fastboot oem unlock" that command didnt worked. used fastboot flashing unlock
that did it. 
i unlocked bootloader. thats where the trouble begins.
phone reboots with a bootloader warning (normal) and after that i had no access to the system. the FRP ( factory reset protection) was enabled by default and ask for my password. LOOOL 
i tried all ! my google password . pin. Sim pin. nothing works.
i googled and found out that many devices have a bug there. seems the u pro too.
then after 50 times with the wrong password . it reboots itself to recovery and wiped the userdata partition again.
well at least i have a working phone again. 

what commands i used
you have to enable usb debugging in developer settings . ( show hidden developer settings/ tap 7 times on the build numbe rin phone about)

for booting to bootloader 

```
adb reboot bootloader
```
booting to recovery

```
adb reboot recovery
```

to unlock bootloader, ( you have to be in fastboot mode, but first enable oem unlock in developer settings)

```
fastboot flashing unlock
```
and to lock again

```
fastboot flashing lock
```

i will try it again tomorrow  . have a great idea. hehe


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 7, 2018)

darkjura said:


> I had that problem and I fix it. You have to give android permission to drove over other apps in permissions. It restored my that way
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the hint. Solved the problem! 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## funeclipse (Mar 7, 2018)

Really Thanks, you save my life 

This phone is so great.  I have samsung s8 (work phone), iphone 7, 5s, huawei mat7 gold, sony xperia Z, etc..

And my preferred phone is ELEPHONE U-PRO !!!

Nice job Elephone.


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 7, 2018)

I have Bluetooth headphones with aptx but when I connect them only SBC works and in developers settings I can't change it...so anyone tried any  magisk module yet?There is a module that install the missing files for it but I'm afraid it won't pass safety net/ brick


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 8, 2018)

acastrocab said:


> I have Bluetooth headphones with aptx but when I connect them only SBC works and in developers settings I can't change it...so anyone tried any  magisk module yet?There is a module that install the missing files for it but I'm afraid it won't pass safety net/ brick

Click to collapse



Lol. Can you flash magisk? 
The phone is just released. 
I think in a few weeks we will be able to root the phone. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 8, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Lol. Can you flash magisk?
> The phone is just released.
> I think in a few weeks we will be able to root the phone.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looking forward to that. Just take your time to perfect it. We greatly appreciate it. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 8, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Lol. Can you flash magisk?
> The phone is just released.
> I think in a few weeks we will be able to root the phone.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



XD I mean there is a way to install it through ADB since a few months ago but I never tried it..


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 8, 2018)

acastrocab said:


> XD I mean there is a way to install it through ADB since a few months ago but I never tried it..

Click to collapse



Without root it's not possible via adb

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 8, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Without root it's not possible via adb
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep I just read it..my fault
You can flash magisk but you have to unlock the bootloader and push through fastboot a modded boot.img .
I thought it was something different


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 8, 2018)

acastrocab said:


> Yep I just read it..my fault
> You can flash magisk but you have to unlock the bootloader and push through fastboot a modded boot.img .
> I thought it was something different

Click to collapse



For that modded boot.img you don't need an unlocked bootloader.
We just need the firmware. Then we can take out the boot.img and patch it with magisk manager. After That we can flash it in fastboot

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 9, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Someone with working face unlock ?
> Build 20180211.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i got mine today its really great phone exept the camera it`s like a piece of ****
the face unluck working very well here so far


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 9, 2018)

Maherabed1986 said:


> i got mine today its really great phone exept the camera it`s like a piece of ****
> the face unluck working very well here so far

Click to collapse



Try Google camera https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75683494&postcount=3156 install it and go to apps to accept all the permissions before open it
There is a huge difference between this and the normal app


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 9, 2018)

acastrocab said:


> Try Google camera https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75683494&postcount=3156 install it and go to apps to accept all the permissions before open it
> There is a huge difference between this and the normal app

Click to collapse



I am using OpenCamera. This app has a lot of features in settings. But than again as I mentioned earlier, the camera is not my priority. I buy a phone with a camera and not a camera with a phone. No offense, but if you want professional pictures consider to buy a digital camera or pay double the price for a Samsung or iPhone. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 9, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> I am using OpenCamera. This app has a lot of features in settings. But than again as I mentioned earlier, the camera is not my priority. I buy a phone with a camera and not a camera with a phone. No offense, but if you want professional pictures consider to buy a digital camera or pay double the price for a Samsung or iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fully agree with that! 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 9, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> I am using OpenCamera. This app has a lot of features in settings. But than again as I mentioned earlier, the camera is not my priority. I buy a phone with a camera and not a camera with a phone. No offense, but if you want professional pictures consider to buy a digital camera or pay double the price for a Samsung or iPhone.

Click to collapse



I don't really understand your quote...I also don't want a professional camera what's more I only use it to scan documents but if i  buy something i want the best possible quality and for that you need the pixel software


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 9, 2018)

acastrocab said:


> Try Google camera https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=75683494&postcount=3156 install it and go to apps to accept all the permissions before open it
> There is a huge difference between this and the normal app

Click to collapse



i tried that one but it`s keep on closing i gave all the permissions any way to let it work fine bro thank you:good:


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 9, 2018)

Maherabed1986 said:


> i tried that one but it`s keep on closing i gave all the permissions any way to let it work fine bro thank you:good:

Click to collapse



It happened to me also the first time 
At first I tried a modded version for the mi note 3 from the miui forum and it worked but then I tried this version and it has more features
Try a few more times ...it should work as it works for me


----------



## S.kris.sarma (Mar 9, 2018)

*Android pay doesn't work*

just received my upro a few days back. The first thing I noticed is, android pay doesn't work. Launch the app and it says the is is possibly rooted. Anyone else seen this? Any fix?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 9, 2018)

S.kris.sarma said:


> just received my upro a few days back. The first thing I noticed is, android pay doesn't work. Launch the app and it says the is is possibly rooted. Anyone else seen this? Any fix?

Click to collapse



It's because the phone don't pass the CTS integrity.
Like most China phones.

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 10, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Same here, the phone is on its way and I'll need some help to enable additional lte frequencies. What I've read in specs the "global" doesn't have a lot of useful bands for the US.

Click to collapse





Am gonna be off-topic a little, but it's still related to my Elephone U Pro purchase. To make people aware that they may get frustrated a lot about the GearBest shipping ways. I mean, it's 21st Century and I'm always at awe when I track things being flown to me from Asia by Fedex or UPS like a giant, global clockwork: HK, China than Japan layover, back to South Korea to pick up some more cargo cans, then zooom it overnight, over the dateline to LAX or JFK so you can get it on time as scheduled some days before. Yup, it's only 21st Century so, sometimes a glitch or two are expected to happen.
Then, there is GearBest: they charged  my credit card $459.99 on Feb 21 and so it went:

first, it took 9 (nine!) days to bring it to the airport

2018-03-01 11:20 Shipment information received 
2018-03-01 10:14 HONG KONG - HONG KONG / Depart from facility to service provider. 
2018-02-24 13:15 Shipment information received 
2018-02-24 11:57 HONG KONG - HONG KONG / Shipment arrived at facility 
2018-02-24 11:57 
and, eventually:        2018-03-02 00:41 USJFK / Despatched to overseas
I'd guess, at this point in time, they finally loaded it into cargo plane
It's almost 03/09/18 here in the US on the east coast and the tracking information from GearBest still reads:
Detail 
2018-03-02 00:41 USJFK / Despatched to overseas 
2018-03-01 11:20 Shipment information received 
2018-03-01 10:14 HONG KONG - HONG KONG / Depart from facility to service provider. 
2018-02-24 13:15 Shipment information received 
2018-02-24 11:57 HONG KONG - HONG KONG / Shipment arrived at facility 
2018-02-24 11:57 

Well, I did some 'ticket' requests, now they(GearBest) ask me to be patient for another 7 days so they can resolve the issue. I will wait, I answered, but they must take care of their business I added, the competition is fierce, it takes some guts to stay in the game etc,etc... I don't care if they put 25 days business days delivery duration, if the package gets to the airport it must fly right away...


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 10, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Am gonna be off-topic a little, but it's still related to my Elephone U Pro purchase. To make people aware that they may get frustrated a lot about the GearBest shipping ways. I mean, it's 21st Century and I'm always at awe when I track things being flown to me from Asia by Fedex or UPS like a giant, global clockwork: HK, China than Japan layover, back to South Korea to pick up some more cargo cans, then zooom it overnight, over the dateline to LAX or JFK so you can get it on time as scheduled some days before. Yup, it's only 21st Century so, sometimes a glitch or two are expected to happen.
> Then, there is GearBest: they charged  my credit card $459.99 on Feb 21 and so it went:
> 
> first, it took 9 (nine!) days to bring it to the airport
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes my friend the future is Asia. It took 6 days for me to get my phone from Gearbest. But then I am living in the Philippines. If it is a consolidation, we have other disadvantages, like an internet speed that is calculated in MBM (Megabytes/Minute) [emoji57]


Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 10, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Yes my friend the future is Asia. It took 6 days for me to get my phone from Gearbest. But then I am living in the Philippines. If it is a consolidation, we have other disadvantages, like an internet speed that is calculated in MBM (Megabytes/Minute) [emoji57]
> 
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 Yes, but it doesn't matter where we live... We're all just a commodity. I've lived in place where I had to pay $51 a month for 6Mbps a month ADSL internet with no other options to switch because the telcom companies protected their turf paying big money to politicians. My friends in Europe would pay just a fraction of that to have a really, really high speed fiber optics.  No telcom companies in the US are interested in investing in fiber optics because: 'what for'? Unless, they face the competition. (Who paid more $$$ to politicians) So," that's how it goes". Kurt Vonnegut - paraphrased.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 10, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Am gonna be off-topic a little, but it's still related to my Elephone U Pro purchase. To make people aware that they may get frustrated a lot about the GearBest shipping ways. I mean, it's 21st Century and I'm always at awe when I track things being flown to me from Asia by Fedex or UPS like a giant, global clockwork: HK, China than Japan layover, back to South Korea to pick up some more cargo cans, then zooom it overnight, over the dateline to LAX or JFK so you can get it on time as scheduled some days before. Yup, it's only 21st Century so, sometimes a glitch or two are expected to happen.
> Then, there is GearBest: they charged  my credit card $459.99 on Feb 21 and so it went:
> 
> first, it took 9 (nine!) days to bring it to the airport
> ...

Click to collapse



Ha. Wait the 7 days. Maybe you get your money back from GB. But still get the phone in 20days?? Who knows. Lol

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 10, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Yes, but it doesn't matter where we live... We're all just a commodity. I've lived in place where I had to pay $51 a month for 6Mbps a month ADSL internet with no other options to switch because the telcom companies protected their turf paying big money to politicians. My friends in Europe would pay just a fraction of that to have a really, really high speed fiber optics.  No telcom companies in the US are interested in investing in fiber optics because: 'what for'? Unless, they face the competition. (Who paid more $$$ to politicians) So," that's how it goes". Kurt Vonnegut - paraphrased.

Click to collapse



Same here. 2 telecoms only. A cartel. They pay up to 85% of their profits to share holders. But don't invest in upgrading their infrastructure. Anyhow has nothing to do with U pro just want to share.


Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## darkjura (Mar 10, 2018)

Strange my back sign light want flicker on calls just lights constantly and thosn't light up when on charge even when I change the settings for led


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 10, 2018)

darkjura said:


> Strange my back sign light want flicker on calls just lights constantly and thosn't light up when on charge even when I change the settings for led

Click to collapse



Same here. I think that is the way it is right now.
I don't know if  in earlier versions it was blinking. At least I saw a video where it did.
Maybe in an upgrade it will blink again. But certainly not a priority. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 10, 2018)

darkjura said:


> Strange my back sign light want flicker on calls just lights constantly and thosn't light up when on charge even when I change the settings for led

Click to collapse



That's right. No issue

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## darkjura (Mar 10, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Same here. I think that is the way it is right now.
> I don't know if in earlier versions it was blinking. At least I saw a video where it did.
> Maybe in an upgrade it will blink again. But certainly not a priority.

Click to collapse



Wright no problem. I was just wondering if that is the case with my device but I see that it isn't so I am not worried any more.

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------

I just wanted to share my experiences with Google cam port for i was worried for lack of IOS in camera aspecialy for video but this Google camera app has post video stabilizing algorithm that does very good job at least for average user.


----------



## darkjura (Mar 10, 2018)

Stupid me it is google photos app post processing.


----------



## jimibxl (Mar 11, 2018)

hi people

got my u pro this friday and love it, it really looks like s9. 

the only thing i find strange is when i reboot the phone and at 3/4  of booting i receive a black screen with a small windows it ask my phone pin code then its verification  before entering android then it continues to boot.

do u also have that if yes possible to desable it?

thanxs in advance for your replies


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 11, 2018)

jimibxl said:


> hi people
> 
> got my u pro this friday and love it, it really looks like s9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like google's factory reset protections. Short FRP.
Search for it ,how you remove it.


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 11, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?

Click to collapse



Another issue. Anyone using magnet charging cable?
I used it with my P9000 and it worked well. After several weeks it not only stopped working but it damaged the USB port.
My wife is using the same with her Samsung A7 without any problems. So I took the risk and tried it with the U pro.
It is detected and the phone reports on charge, but it does not charge the battery.
It might have to do with the wireless charging capability but that is only my guess. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## andydir87 (Mar 11, 2018)

*NFC Payment*

Servus from south Germany! 
It's my very first post here... I hope someone knows how to solve my problem:

I got the U Pro almost 2 weeks ago. I'm extremely happy with it. There is only one thing which makes me thinking about "buying another phone":
NFC Payment seems not to work with the U pro! Well... maybe it's only my device or I don't know how to activate it probably.

Before I had the Elephoen P9000 for almost 1,5 years. By using the app Seqr I was able to pay with NFC at many many Shops in Germany including Rewe, Lidl, Aldi, Globus, Netto, ... and many more.

But now with the much more expensive U Pro it doesn't work any more. 

Does anyone knows about this problem or know how to solve it?

Tanks!
Andreas


----------



## arhornberg (Mar 11, 2018)

andydir87 said:


> Servus from south Germany!
> It's my very first post here... I hope someone knows how to solve my problem:
> 
> I got the U Pro almost 2 weeks ago. I'm extremely happy with it. There is only one thing which makes me thinking about "buying another phone":
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Andy, 

how does it refuse to Work? Does the App Close or does the payment terminal reject the "Card" .
Tomorrow I will try payment with boon. (Worked flawlessly in my p9000 aswell). Installing ans Setup worked so far on my uPro. 
I'll give a Status Report.

Greetings from southwestern germany. 

Ahornberg

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## andydir87 (Mar 11, 2018)

arhornberg said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> how does it refuse to Work? Does the App Close or does the payment terminal reject the "Card" .
> Tomorrow I will try payment with boon. (Worked flawlessly in my p9000 aswell). Installing ans Setup worked so far on my uPro.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Ahornberg!

Neither the phone (app/android) nor the terminal shows any error or like that. The terminal just doesn't recognize it. 
I'm able to choose Seqr in Android settings as standard payment app. The app recoginzes when it is not set as standard and offers to change the settings.

Everything like it should be. Except the communication between the U Pro and the terminal.

Thanks for trying boon!


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 11, 2018)

andydir87 said:


> Hi Ahornberg!
> 
> Neither the phone (app/android) nor the terminal shows any error or like that. The terminal just doesn't recognize it.
> I'm able to choose Seqr in Android settings as standard payment app. The app recoginzes when it is not set as standard and offers to change the settings.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are previus comment taking about that, payment dont work (yet) i think elephone will update it, i sent them a few email (with differents accounts) and they only replied one.
They told me that they are a small company with not too many people but they are working as mutch as possible to fix that and a few issues more (like improving the camera)


----------



## arhornberg (Mar 12, 2018)

andydir87 said:


> Hi Ahornberg!
> 
> Neither the phone (app/android) nor the terminal shows any error or like that. The terminal just doesn't recognize it.
> I'm able to choose Seqr in Android settings as standard payment app. The app recoginzes when it is not set as standard and offers to change the settings.
> ...

Click to collapse



Update:
Boon Works with my Phone at Lidl. 
So either its a Problem with seqr or with your Hardware. 
Have you tried General NFC functionality, like Reading or writing a Tag or Reading the Info from Your Passport or Personalausweis ( that all Works vor me, too)

Greetings
Ahornberg

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBros (Mar 12, 2018)

Considering that this phone is Treble certified, has anybody tried to install Phh-Treble on it? AOSP 8.1 on this bad boy would be the tits


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 12, 2018)

CharlieBros said:


> Considering that this phone is Treble certified, has anybody tried to install Phh-Treble on it? AOSP 8.1 on this bad boy would be the tits

Click to collapse



Projekt treble works.  Security updates etc.. all possible


----------



## pc4096 (Mar 12, 2018)

arhornberg said:


> Update:
> Boon Works with my Phone at Lidl.
> So either its a Problem with seqr or with your Hardware.
> Have you tried General NFC functionality, like Reading or writing a Tag or Reading the Info from Your Passport or Personalausweis ( that all Works vor me, too)

Click to collapse



Hmmm NFC not working for me at shop terminals in New Zealand, also couldn't get it to do a phone setup over NFC from another phone where i know the NFC works. Might have to find a tag to have a good play.

Fingerprint reader also mostly doesn't work and bluetooth doesn't give nearly as strong a signal as my Lenovo P2, if my arm is in the way the sound cuts out.

Apart from those problems it's a pretty good phone, will have to try and work out if i have a defective phone or a software update will fix sort those issues out.


----------



## CharlieBros (Mar 12, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Projekt treble works.  Security updates etc.. all possible

Click to collapse



God damn, someone have tried it yet?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 12, 2018)

pc4096 said:


> Hmmm NFC not working for me at shop terminals in New Zealand, also couldn't get it to do a phone setup over NFC from another phone where i know the NFC works. Might have to find a tag to have a good play.
> 
> Fingerprint reader also mostly doesn't work and bluetooth doesn't give nearly as strong a signal as my Lenovo P2, if my arm is in the way the sound cuts out.
> 
> Apart from those problems it's a pretty good phone, will have to try and work out if i have a defective phone or a software update will fix sort those issues out.

Click to collapse



Fingerprint is working great. Nearly 98% right. Every time.
You can make more then one fingerprint. I use 4 all scanned with the same finger

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## rastone (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all
Anyone knows the aperture of the cameras?Front and back.Cant find that info.Thx


----------



## andydir87 (Mar 13, 2018)

arhornberg said:


> Update:
> Boon Works with my Phone at Lidl.
> So either its a Problem with seqr or with your Hardware.
> Have you tried General NFC functionality, like Reading or writing a Tag or Reading the Info from Your Passport or Personalausweis ( that all Works vor me, too)
> ...

Click to collapse



Servus Ahornberg,

I created a boon. account and tried it at Lidl today. It works very well!
Seems to be a incompatibility problem with the U Pro and Seqr. Thanks for this Tipp!

Everything else works very well. Also reading Passports, identify cards, fingerprint.

The signal strength of my U Pro isn't as well as my old P9000's signal strength. But it's still ok.

Regards
Andy


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 14, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Am gonna be off-topic a little, but it's still related to my Elephone U Pro purchase. To make people aware that they may get frustrated a lot about the GearBest shipping ways.

Click to collapse



Finally! U Pro has arrived, so I can put my frustrations behind. I like this phone, feels nicely in the hand, has bigger screen but smaller overall dimensions than my current Moto Z Play. Same length but slimmer, the curved edges make a whole world of differences. Didn't have much time so far for "the new toy discoveries", went right on figuring out the 'stock' lte bands. I have two sims at home: TMobile and AT&T(sort of, it's a free FreedomPop I keep it as 'just in case', emergency kinda thing - having totally free phone #, 500minutes for calls and a 200MB data:laugh:, can't use the data, it may trigger the "free" to end and that's the catch of being 'free'. The FreedomPop uses LTE B25, 26 and 41 and I made the phone work, functional, but only somewhere around 2/2.5 GSM according to a Network Cell Info app from Google store. Same with Tmobile sim. Tried DFS Qualcomm Tool, it sees the port that the phone is on, but no interface, have to wait until there is a root.


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 14, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Finally! U Pro has arrived, so I can put my frustrations behind. I like this phone, feels nicely in the hand, has bigger screen but smaller overall dimensions than my current Moto Z Play. Same length but slimmer, the curved edges make a whole world of differences. Didn't have much time so far for "the new toy discoveries", went right on figuring out the 'stock' lte bands. I have two sims at home: TMobile and AT&T(sort of, it's a free FreedomPop I keep it as 'just in case', emergency kinda thing - having totally free phone #, 500minutes for calls and a 200MB data:laugh:, can't use the data, it may trigger the "free" to end and that's the catch of being 'free'. The FreedomPop uses LTE B25, 26 and 41 and I made the phone work, functional, but only somewhere around 2/2.5 GSM according to a Network Cell Info app from Google store. Same with Tmobile sim. Tried DFS Qualcomm Tool, it sees the port that the phone is on, but no interface, have to wait until there is a root.

Click to collapse



Congratulations bro glad you like wish you best luck with this phone 
Cheers


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 14, 2018)

Maherabed1986 said:


> Congratulations bro glad you like wish you best luck with this phone
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Thanks Maherabed, the phone is really cool!


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Mar 14, 2018)

just got mine and the girlfriends delivered today...and all i gotta say after owning so many chicnese phones from the early days is that china has def come a very long way in their quality.
camera still needs work as they all do but all the other features outweigh that


----------



## Venipa (Mar 14, 2018)

I've been using the u pro for 2 weeks now and I'm totally fine with it didn't have an issue with it.

Regards

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 14, 2018)

Venipa said:


> I've been using the u pro for 2 weeks now and I'm totally fine with it didn't have an issue with it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same for me. 
I am just waiting for the firmware. Then I can build my rom for it

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 15, 2018)

rastone said:


> Hi all
> Anyone knows the aperture of the cameras?Front and back.Cant find that info.Thx

Click to collapse



Get "CPU X" app from Google Play, I use the free version, it shows most of the details I need. I was using it today while charging the Upro battery. Stock charger is pretty good, had 45% at the beginning, at that level the charger was giving an output ~2500mA, it took about 25 minutes to get ~78% at which point the current went down to ~ 1500's and keeps dropping. Needed 40 minutes to get 90% and just before 60 minutes the LED went green. I could also monitor the temperature on CPU X, the hottest it went was about 44C during the high load of 2.5A, than it dissipated as it should.(ambient ~ 22C?)
I have that CPUx's gadget on home screen, gonna try to attach screenshots. I put on external microSD all my music today, some 18GB of it. Over 2500 songs.
Found on line Galaxy9s wallpaper too.






https://drive.google.com/file/d/1D48Fdj5OkYDuMnHRqFLP0VcgcB71H0S0/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10KKw6uCswUhrke0WJT9qa8tbm_azXe_7/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ITgFnimYiUxqM3cNeW2eJ4f1QgmLkahj/view?usp=sharing

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




mzsquared said:


> Get "CPU X" app from Google Play, I use the free version, it shows most of the details I need. I was using it today while charging the Upro battery. Stock charger is pretty good, had 45% at the beginning, at that level the charger was giving an output ~2500mA, it took about 25 minutes to get ~78% at which point the current went down to ~ 1500's and keeps dropping. Needed 40 minutes to get 90% and just before 60 minutes the LED went green. I could also monitor the temperature on CPU X, the hottest it went was about 44C during the high load of 2.5A, than it dissipated as it should.(ambient ~ 22C?)
> I have that CPUx's gadget on home screen, gonna try to attach screenshots. I put on external microSD all my music today, some 18GB of it. Over 2500 songs.
> Found on line Galaxy9s wallpaper too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



this one missing:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1G6HF__LeLu3Hj7kjPzhN0hZ0s1a-wR1u/view?usp=sharing


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone can clarify/confirm? I installed the safety net checker and the test failed.
Is it because the U pro is not (yet) approved by Google or because I installed apps from "unknown sources" or both? 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 15, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Anyone can clarify/confirm? I installed the safety net checker and the test failed.
> Is it because the U pro is not (yet) approved by Google or because I installed apps from "unknown sources" or both?
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The first one.
Wait until we have root. Then it's fixable

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 15, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> The first one.
> Wait until we have root. Then it's fixable
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks eton as usual for your insight.


Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Mar 15, 2018)

also just letting you guys know....DONT USE FACE UNLOCK if you value your security haha

the phone can be unlocked with a picture of your face! i tried it simply by taking a selfie with another phone than putting that pic in front of the U PRO n boom it unlocked


----------



## arhornberg (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
is anyone experiencing a constant Location Symbol in your Status bar? Even after denying all Location Services and switching Off Location, it stays in the Status bar. 
After a Restart it is gone, but it Comes Back after some time (minutes to hours)

Greetings

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Edit: this time it Took 2 hours to Come Back.


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 16, 2018)

arhornberg said:


> Hi everyone,
> is anyone experiencing a constant Location Symbol in your Status bar? Even after denying all Location Services and switching Off Location, it stays in the Status bar.
> After a Restart it is gone, but it Comes Back after some time (minutes to hours)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I observed that too. However it happens rarely, that's why I didn't give it much attention. Might be a bug. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 16, 2018)

arhornberg said:


> Hi everyone,
> is anyone experiencing a constant Location Symbol in your Status bar? Even after denying all Location Services and switching Off Location, it stays in the Status bar.
> After a Restart it is gone, but it Comes Back after some time (minutes to hours)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw that 'location on'  yesterday and somehow It turned my attention to the Service app(blue cloud). It looks like sort of telemetry tool for Elephone. Well, it offers firmware uploads and support etc.., but I can get that over the web. Anyway, after I cleared cache and data (two locations - it's also listed in System - top right 3dots in Apps) I disabled/force stopped that app and so far, I don't see the 'location on' anymore. Could anyone confirm that? Also noticed that the app, even in disabled/forcestopped, still consumes memory. Not an issue w/ 6GB, just an observation.


----------



## Alkis30 (Mar 16, 2018)

Do you think that Elephone will actually release a software update and improve camera perfomance ? They did such a great job in all other areas of U Pro (screen, build quality, software optimization) ... why the hell they left camera out of the effort they put on it to produce something special ??? I did not expect of course a camera on the S9 / Google Pixel 2 standards , but.. this ????


----------



## darkjura (Mar 16, 2018)

Alkis30 said:


> Do you think that Elephone will actually release a software update and improve camera perfomance ? They did such a great job in all other areas of U Pro (screen, build quality, software optimization) ... why the hell they left camera out of the effort they put on it to produce something special ??? I did not expect of course a camera on the S9 / Google Pixel 2 standards , but.. this ????

Click to collapse



Install Google pixel 2 camera apk mod v6 for time being and wait for updates belive me it does a lot of difference.


----------



## otonieru (Mar 16, 2018)

darkjura said:


> Install Google pixel 2 camera apk mod v6 for time being and wait for updates belive me it does a lot of difference.

Click to collapse



Can you post some sample images taken using Google Cam ?

Oh, and, is portrait mode working as well ?


----------



## darkjura (Mar 16, 2018)

otonieru said:


> Can you post some sample images taken using Google Cam ?
> 
> Oh, and, is portrait mode working as well ?

Click to collapse



Bokha and portrait work great and apk link is in this thread in pages before and it doesn't need root. Only slomo' doesn't work and you have to tweak the settings I found it on you tube tweaks for mi5 and it is great.


----------



## Alkis30 (Mar 16, 2018)

Does anyone has Galaxy S8+ also to compare the screen with U Pro and tell us the differences ?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 16, 2018)

Alkis30 said:


> Does anyone has Galaxy S8+ also to compare the screen with U Pro and tell us the differences ?

Click to collapse



My wife has the new s9 since yesterday. And all I can say is that the design of the u pro looks better . The screen is a bit bigger.
Also the brightness is very good , it's a bit brighter then the galaxy s9 .
And the u pro has very good colours. Similar to the galaxy s9

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFlye (Mar 16, 2018)

*Face unlock does not unlock?*

Is it me or is my build missing something? On this video from Elephone at 33 seconds, the user needs to activate "*unlock screen*" when face recognition has been done. This probably will actually unlock the screen when your face has been reconized.

Only I'm NOT seeing this option. Elephone must have deleted this function in its last update. Now, when unlocking using face recognition, it only show the "unlocked" lockscreen. I have do an extra wipe to actually get to my home screen. 

After initial use, I did my updates (now on 20180211-121554), so I can't confirm if FR actually unlocks the phone.  Can anyone confirm it did work in previous versions?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 16, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> Is it me or is my build missing something? On this video from Elephone at 33 seconds, the user needs to activate "*unlock screen*" when face recognition has been done. This probably will actually unlock the screen when your face has been reconized.
> 
> Only I'm NOT seeing this option. Elephone must have deleted this function in its last update. Now, when unlocking using face recognition, it only show the "unlocked" lockscreen. I have do an extra wipe to actually get to my home screen.
> 
> After initial use, I did my updates (now on 20180211-121554), so I can't confirm if FR actually unlocks the phone.  Can anyone confirm it did work in previous versions?

Click to collapse



Face unlock works.
Settings/security/smartlock/face unlock.
I only use face unlock 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFlye (Mar 16, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Face unlock works.

Click to collapse



Yes I know it works, but does it unlock your phone (when completely black) *straight to your home screen* or does it it just show your lockscreen?

Perhaps I must be doing something wrong....or I'm missing something crucial. When using the fingerprint sensor, a positive id unlocks the phone and goes straight to the home screen. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in order to unlock my phone using FR, I need to:

press the power button
(phone unlocks using FR) I very briefly see the user pictogram, then the lock pictogram
need to do a swipe to get to the home screen


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 16, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> Yes I know it works, but does it unlock your phone (when completely black) *straight to your home screen* or does it it just show your lockscreen?
> 
> Perhaps I must be doing something wrong....or I'm missing something crucial. When using the fingerprint sensor, a positive id unlocks the phone and goes straight to the home screen. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in order to unlock my phone using FR, I need to:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For me it goes directly to the Homescreen..

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------

Ah sorry. 
I have to swipe up to get into Homescreen after face unlock detected my face

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFlye (Mar 16, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Ah sorry.
> I have to swipe up to get into Homescreen after face unlock detected my face

Click to collapse



Ah! So it's not really unlocking the phone straight to home like the fingerprint unlock or the original Elephone video.
Wonder why Elephone changed this in its updates....


----------



## darkjura (Mar 16, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> Ah! So it's not really unlocking the phone straight to home like the fingerprint unlock or the original Elephone video.
> Wonder why Elephone changed this in its updates....

Click to collapse



They did not change it, lots of videos are with preproduction beta software elephone is having an issue with Android oreo and sd660 that is why camera and battery aren't yet optimized to its full potential and they are better on elephone u with mtk chip and nougat. Hope they solve those problems soon.


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 17, 2018)

arhornberg said:


> Hi everyone,
> is anyone experiencing a constant Location Symbol in your Status bar? Even after denying all Location Services and switching Off Location, it stays in the Status bar.
> After a Restart it is gone, but it Comes Back after some time (minutes to hours)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I faced this little issue but after restarting my phone the location sign gone
It's a tiny bug :laugh:

---------- Post added at 04:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------




DragonFlye said:


> Ah! So it's not really unlocking the phone straight to home like the fingerprint unlock or the original Elephone video.
> Wonder why Elephone changed this in its updates....

Click to collapse



They didn't change any thing it's same as before i think they are trying to copy iPhone x in this movement

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 AM ----------

I suggest you guys to use this Google pixel camera ported  it's alot more better than elephone's camer
https://www.xda-developers.com/pixel-2-portrait-mode-port-non-google-android-oreo/


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 17, 2018)

Maherabed1986 said:


> I faced this little issue but after restarting my phone the location sign gone
> It's a tiny bug [emoji23]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed the updated version but it keeps crashing. Actually blocking the phone. Need to do a hard reset. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## Alkis30 (Mar 17, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> I installed the updated version but it keeps crashing. Actually blocking the phone. Need to do a hard reset.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I installed it also and it works great ! No crashes or anything weird at the moment.

---------- Post added at 07:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




skeleton1911 said:


> My wife has the new s9 since yesterday. And all I can say is that the design of the u pro looks better . The screen is a bit bigger.
> Also the brightness is very good , it's a bit brighter then the galaxy s9 .
> And the u pro has very good colours. Similar to the galaxy s9
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is fantastic ! I did not expect to be brighter than galaxy s9 !!


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Mar 19, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> For me it goes directly to the Homescreen..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i too have to swipe to get to home screen

skeleton1911: did you enable pattern unlock? as without enabling any security measure the face unlock section is grey'd out, also are you on build 20180211?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 19, 2018)

UNDR8D83 said:


> i too have to swipe to get to home screen
> 
> skeleton1911: did you enable pattern unlock? as without enabling any security measure the face unlock section is grey'd out, also are you on build 20180211?

Click to collapse



I use pin

If you don't use anything .smartlock can't work. So it's normal that it is greyed out. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBus (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi all, i'm planning to buy the elephone u pro. I don't understand if it's just rootable or not. Reading the topic it seems no. My needs is to remove adware and pass CST test for my bank app (in my current samsung s5 with lineageOS magisk do the job well)

Thanks


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 20, 2018)

TheBus said:


> Hi all, i'm planning to buy the elephone u pro. I don't understand if it's just rootable or not. Reading the topic it seems no. My needs is to remove adware and pass CST test for my bank app (in my current samsung s5 with lineageOS magisk do the job well)
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



It will be root able , when elephone shares the firmware

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimibxl (Mar 20, 2018)

hi

here are 2 pics i took today with my u pro, i found them relly not bad.

what do you think?


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 20, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> I use pin
> 
> If you don't use anything .smartlock can't work. So it's normal that it is greyed out.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used pin code as well but still i need to swip up to go to home screen

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




jimibxl said:


> hi
> 
> here are 2 pics i took today with my u pro, i found them relly not bad.
> 
> what do you think?

Click to collapse



It's good during day light but when you use google pixel mode you'll find big difference in pictures quality


----------



## jimibxl (Mar 20, 2018)

[/COLOR]
It's good during day light but when you use google pixel mode you'll find big difference in pictures quality[/QUOTE]

i will try then tommorow
did someone succed to take pictures with bokeh effect?


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Mar 20, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> I use pin
> 
> If you don't use anything .smartlock can't work. So it's normal that it is greyed out.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yer just tried with pin too and still have to swipe up


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 20, 2018)

jimibxl said:


> [/COLOR]
> It's good during day light but when you use google pixel mode you'll find big difference in pictures quality

Click to collapse



i will try then tommorow
did someone succed to take pictures with bokeh effect?[/QUOTE]
This is simple test between the original cam and gpixel mode at night


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Mar 20, 2018)

bokeh works brilliant on the stock camera app

but for overall picture quality i recommend the modded pixel2 googlecam, the picture difference is amazing along with portrait mode which is pretty much auto bokeh for face shots, bokeh effect for non human shots i use stock camera app


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 20, 2018)

UNDR8D83 said:


> bokeh works brilliant on the stock camera app
> 
> but for overall picture quality i recommend the modded pixel2 googlecam, the picture difference is amazing along with portrait mode which is pretty much auto bokeh for face shots, bokeh effect for non human shots i use stock camera app

Click to collapse



I agree with you bro 100%:good:


----------



## jimibxl (Mar 20, 2018)

UNDR8D83 said:


> bokeh works brilliant on the stock camera app
> 
> but for overall picture quality i recommend the modded pixel2 googlecam, the picture difference is amazing along with portrait mode which is pretty much auto bokeh for face shots, bokeh effect for non human shots i use stock camera app

Click to collapse



can you tell me where you find bokeh effect on stock cam app? thanks


----------



## Bonzai2000 (Mar 20, 2018)

jimibxl said:


> can you tell me where you find bokeh effect on stock cam app? thanks

Click to collapse



At the top right side use the aperture. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFlye (Mar 20, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> Is it me or is my build missing something?

Click to collapse



Getting back on the whole unlock thing.

Besides the extra swipe up to actual unlock after face recognition, on a complete "dark" phone, shouldn't Face Unlock work *without *having to push the power button first? Noticed that Google voice unlock also needs a push on the power button to work. 

Don't have any reference but do other relatively stock android phones have that feature?


----------



## jimibxl (Mar 20, 2018)

Bonzai2000 said:


> At the top right side use the aperture.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that's what i used to take both pictures, there is no bokeh effect lol, i even noticed that this mode doesn't save all photos, i have to take aroud 10 to get one saved.


----------



## Martbuc (Mar 21, 2018)

On my elephone u pro doesnt run google mod cam


----------



## Bonzai2000 (Mar 21, 2018)

jimibxl said:


> that's what i used to take both pictures, there is no bokeh effect lol, i even noticed that this mode doesn't save all photos, i have to take aroud 10 to get one saved.

Click to collapse



Yes I known, same here but as far as I understand this is the bokeh mode and sometimes with much passion it works. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 21, 2018)

Martbuc said:


> On my elephone u pro doesnt run google mod cam[emoji852]️

Click to collapse



You have to give permissions for the app

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 21, 2018)

I like to suggest, that the camera enthusiasts start a separate  U pro cam, forum in order to avoid overlapping discussions. As I mentioned earlier, I buy a phone with a camera and not a camera with a phone. Thank you 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyone using a full screen dialer? I tried a few and they work, except I can not answer incoming calls. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 22, 2018)

I created a new group on Telegram if you guys like the idea you can join us 
It will be a group only talk about our elephone u pro there we can help each other faster than here find solutions for some issues and also teach the new buyers how to use all the features in this phone
My greetings to all of you
This is the link to join the group directly
See you all there ?
https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 22, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Anyone using a full screen dialer? I tried a few and they work, except I can not answer incoming calls.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 See if that works: Settings>System>Advanced settings and uncheck, turn Off "Flip to silence ringer". I don't have sim in my upro right now, can't test it by myself.

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




Maherabed1986 said:


> I created a new group on Telegram if you guys like the idea you can join us
> It will be a group only talk about our elephone u pro there we can help each other faster than here find solutions for some issues and also teach the new buyers how to use all the features in this phone
> My greetings to all of you
> This is the link to join the group directly
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll definitely check in.

.............5 minutes later: Can't enter that site: "The address wasn’t understood Firefox doesn’t know how to open this address, because one of the following protocols (tg) isn’t associated with any program or is not allowed in this context." said my browser when I clicked on the green button there to enter.


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 22, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> See if that works: Settings>System>Advanced settings and uncheck, turn Off "Flip to silence ringer". I don't have sim in my upro right now, can't test it by myself.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the hint. I tried it but it didn't work. I contacted the developer of the app I am using. Waiting for a response. It might be another one of the increasing Android restrictions. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Mar 22, 2018)

jimibxl said:


> that's what i used to take both pictures, there is no bokeh effect lol, i even noticed that this mode doesn't save all photos, i have to take aroud 10 to get one saved.

Click to collapse



did you focus in on a single point and then adjust the bokeh effect slider? also understand that bokeh mode is more for short distance you want to 'tighten' up the focus on

all the photos i have taken have saved, the file name even starts with 'bokeh_IMG_xxxxxxx_xxxx'

these are my samples i quickly snapped up and as you can see if you zoom in on the nuggets the stock camera isnt really too bad to be honest...as long as you have good lighting of course lol


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Mar 22, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> I like to suggest, that the camera enthusiasts start a separate  U pro cam, forum in order to avoid overlapping discussions. As I mentioned earlier, I buy a phone with a camera and not a camera with a phone. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok we get it we heard you the first time you bought a phone and don't care about the camera BUT some of us do and as there's no main forum setup for this phone yet, everything about the PHONE will be discussed here until there is! 

if you dont like whats being discussed then use the scroll wheel on your mouse and skip till you do, its really not that hard

thank you

ps. next time you make a post maybe include 'no camera talk' in the field


----------



## jimibxl (Mar 22, 2018)

UNDR8D83 said:


> did you focus in on a single point and then adjust the bokeh effect slider? also understand that bokeh mode is more for short distance you want to 'tighten' up the focus on
> 
> all the photos i have taken have saved, the file name even starts with 'bokeh_IMG_xxxxxxx_xxxx'
> 
> these are my samples i quickly snapped up and as you can see if you zoom in on the nuggets the stock camera isnt really too bad to be honest...as long as you have good lighting of course lol

Click to collapse



i will be honnest i am not a big photographer, even on holidays i take rarely photos.  I just played a bit to see how is the quality of u pro cam.
i will try this weekend with your advise.

i see you succed very well with bokeh ✌


----------



## Laptapper (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi there, has anybody tested flip to mute ringer? For me it isn't working.
Is there a solution to get a twrp? I need root....
The factory recovery is reachable with shutdown and restart with power and volume- then immediately after green led is seen release only power and then recovery is starting.


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 23, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Hi there, has anybody tested flip to mute ringer? For me it isn't working.
> For me as well

Click to collapse


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 23, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Hi there, has anybody tested flip to mute ringer? For me it isn't working.
> Is there a solution to get a twrp? I need root....
> The factory recovery is reachable with shutdown and restart with power and volume- then immediately after green led is seen release only power and then recovery is starting.

Click to collapse



Yes, the flip to mute the ringer works at my device.
We are all waiting for root. According to the experts, like skeleton1911, he is waiting for Elephone to release the firmware. Have to be patient. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 23, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Yes, the flip to mute the ringer works at my device.
> We are all waiting for root. According to the experts, like skeleton1911, he is waiting for Elephone to release the firmware. Have to be patient.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep.
I am waiting also for it.  Hope that they will release it soon

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Mar 24, 2018)

Hello, i bought the phone but still not have it, i really want to know if the GCam can be installed on this phone to improve a little the camera on night shots or on any condition


----------



## darkjura (Mar 24, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> Hello, i bought the phone but still not have it, i really want to know if the GCam can be installed on this phone to improve a little the camera on night shots or on any condition

Click to collapse



This is GCam and yes it does gets better m


----------



## darkjura (Mar 24, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> Hello, i bought the phone but still not have it, i really want to know if the GCam can be installed on this phone to improve a little the camera on night shots or on any condition

Click to collapse



 But you have to tweak a settings a little bit


----------



## darkjura (Mar 24, 2018)

darkjura said:


> This is GCam and yes it does gets better m

Click to collapse



Here is one more gcam taken also today


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 24, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> Hello, i bought the phone but still not have it, i really want to know if the GCam can be installed on this phone to improve a little the camera on night shots or on any condition

Click to collapse



Yes Gcam can be installed on this phone as a normal app then you can adjust the settings inside the app to improve the quality of the photos also you can join our group on Telegram for more information and qualifications to help you faster 
https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks guys i appreciate it, just i need to go to the playstore and download GCam right? (sorry for my english)


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 24, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> Thanks guys i appreciate it, just i need to go to the playstore and download GCam right? (sorry for my english)

Click to collapse



Not on playstore buddy special XDA thread to GCam ported


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Mar 25, 2018)

And sorry again, but may you post the link of that thread please


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 25, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> And sorry again, but may you post the link of that thread please

Click to collapse


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SI--IylDFBEW3rDeFtfKLRNSoUItKDG8/view?usp=drivesdk
And the second one Elephone u pro group on Telegram
https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks so much  nice people


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 25, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> Thanks so much  nice people

Click to collapse



You're welcome bro


----------



## Alkis30 (Mar 25, 2018)

Maherabed1986 said:


> Yes Gcam can be installed on this phone as a normal app then you can adjust the settings inside the app to improve the quality of the photos also you can join our group on Telegram for more information and qualifications to help you faster
> https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg

Click to collapse



I can not join Telegram team  ! I have installed the app on the mobile but when I search for "Elephone U Pro" it does not find anything !


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 25, 2018)

Alkis30 said:


> I can not join Telegram team  ! I have installed the app on the mobile but when I search for "Elephone U Pro" it does not find anything !

Click to collapse



No need to search on Telegram just tap the link to join the group
Good luck


----------



## Alkis30 (Mar 25, 2018)

Maherabed1986 said:


> No need to search on Telegram just tap the link to join the group
> Good luck

Click to collapse



Ok thanks. I joined !


----------



## Laptapper (Mar 25, 2018)

*Unlocking bootloader*

May be someone is interested: unlocking bootloader with starting factory recovery (see my last post) installing min adb in Windows 10 then command fastboot flash unlock (or later back with lock) then on u pro with volume choosing unlock and confirm with power. (Advice: remove any fingerprint and pin and boot password before unlocking otherwise may be a problem with starting Android) that's it have fun


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 25, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> May be someone is interested: unlocking bootloader with starting factory recovery (see my last post) installing min adb in Windows 10 then command fastboot flash unlock (or later back with lock) then on u pro with volume choosing unlock and confirm with power. (Advice: remove any fingerprint and pin and boot password before unlocking otherwise may be a problem with starting Android) that's it have fun

Click to collapse



I did that two weeks before.
And if someone don't remove the pin etc. No panic.
You will get the *enter password to start android* screen.
Also if you can't remember the password, it don't matter. After you entered 50 wrong passwords. The system will reboot and perform a fullwipe itself. After that the phone will work like normal 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laptapper (Mar 25, 2018)

Why you didn't shared before?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 25, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Why you didn't shared before?

Click to collapse



Because it's useless. 
What do you want to do , after you unlock the bootloader?
It's not possible to have partitions permissions or root the device after bootloader is unlocked

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laptapper (Mar 25, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Because it's useless.
> What do you want to do , after you unlock the bootloader?
> It's not possible to have partitions permissions or root the device after bootloader is unlocked
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've read here
https://forums.androidcentral.com/h...oader-custom-recovery-root-flashing-roms.html
That you can only root and flash custom ROMs if the bootloader is unlocked.
May be you've more knowledge but then I'm wondering why you have unlocked the bootloader 2weeks ago?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 25, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> I've read here
> https://forums.androidcentral.com/h...oader-custom-recovery-root-flashing-roms.html
> That you can only root and flash custom ROMs if the bootloader is unlocked.
> May be you've more knowledge but then I'm wondering why you have unlocked the bootloader 2weeks ago?

Click to collapse



Yes , I used the unlocked bootloader to try some things with adb.

For now it is useless because we don't have the firmware etc.
But   unlock is true for most devices using Qualcomm . 
I must admit that I am not sure if we have to unlock the bootloader to flash a custom recovery or a custom Rom.
But I know that elephone devices (in the past) didnt need it.
Maybe here it's the same for the first Qualcomm device.
It's how elephone made the bootloader security..
As we don't have root ,I can not check all these things.

By the way.
I tried to root the device with "dr.fone Wondershare" 
This tool can root some 660 snapdragons. 
I had to choose a motorrolla device with the same sdm660 .
Haha. But after the first reboot of the phone , I cancelled the root process. Because if something is different (and there must be something different) then i would have a bricked phone... 
At the end there is nothing we can do without the firmware or the boot.img,
That boot.img would be enough to root it... 
Hope they will release the stock base soon 




Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Also I have tried adb and adbd etc.. push su files. Etc..
Nothing works to get root permissions.
We have to wait 


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheBus (Mar 25, 2018)

someone know if with polararized sunglasses the screen is black or you're able to see it? For example on Huawey P10 or some honor device the screen became black if you see with polarized sunglassess

Thanks


----------



## darkjura (Mar 25, 2018)

TheBus said:


> someone know if with polararized sunglasses the screen is black or you're able to see it? For example on Huawey P10 or some honor device the screen became black if you see with polarized sunglassess
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



When i use this screen with polarized sunglasses there is rainbow affect but i think that is due to cheap screen protector that came with the phone. But it is visible.


----------



## realista87 (Mar 25, 2018)

the hardware is GREAT on this phone but i am gonna wait if the price will drop down... AND maybe the xda community can port some good roms like resurrection remix ecc
it's the first time i see a "secondary brand" using snapgradon and a great amoled, but at the actual price meh...... the right price could be about 250usd not the actual 400/450usd


----------



## Laptapper (Mar 25, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Yes , I used the unlocked bootloader to try some things with adb.
> 
> For now it is useless because we don't have the firmware etc.
> But   unlock is true for most devices using Qualcomm .
> ...

Click to collapse




I've searched to make a copy or backup of boot.img and I've found this possibility:
the simplest way is to log into adb shell and run
Quote:
dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd2 of=/sdcard/boot.img
and then exit adb and run 
Quote:
adb pull /sdcard/boot.img boot.img
this assumes that your boot is on mtd2 (run: cat /proc/mtd on the device to determine right partition)

What do you think? Perhaps it's possible to get the boot.img?
I've never worked so deep in Android and I don't wanna brick it. May be you're able to get the solution?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 25, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> I've searched to make a copy or backup of boot.img and I've found this possibility:
> the simplest way is to log into adb shell and run
> Quote:
> dd if=/dev/mtd/mtd2 of=/sdcard/boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't work
For "dd" we need root permissions. Because of the encryption . The system is closed , no matter what code we use.
 I am very familiar with ADB and Android/Linux.  
If it would be possible, I already made it.


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 26, 2018)

You might be in for a long wait. I bought the P9000 for $220 in April 2016. I ordered another one in August 2017. The best price I found was still at $190. Some suppliers even priced the P9000 then at $300.

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Mar 26, 2018)

realista87 said:


> the hardware is GREAT on this phone but i am gonna wait if the price will drop down... AND maybe the xda community can port some good roms like resurrection remix ecc
> it's the first time i see a "secondary brand" using snapgradon and a great amoled, but at the actual price meh...... the right price could be about 250usd not the actual 400/450usd

Click to collapse



You might be in for a long wait. I bought the P9000 for $220 in April 2016. I ordered another one in August 2017. The best price I found was still at $190. Some suppliers even priced the P9000 then at $300.

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## s1ngamm (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello. Help me pls. I have aproblem with wireless update
Current version - Elephone_U_Pro_20180202_20180202-150912
After download update (ver. 20170207_20180207-162528) - error: "Install fail. Reason: 20" On 41% installing.


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 26, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Because it's useless.
> What do you want to do , after you unlock the bootloader?
> It's not possible to have partitions permissions or root the device after bootloader is unlocked
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree with Skeleton i unlocked the bootloader last night and still  trying to root it but no way without stock firmware if you want to unlock your phone bootloader i can help you but believe me it's usless for the main time also not sure if we need to unlock bootloader to become able to flash custom recovery

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




s1ngamm said:


> Hello. Help me pls. I have aproblem with wireless update
> Current version - Elephone_U_Pro_20180202_20180202-150912
> After download update (ver. 20170207_20180207-162528) - error: "Install fail. Reason: 20" On 41% installing.

Click to collapse



Join us on Telegram group and give us screen shot of the problem 
https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 26, 2018)

Update 
Elephone_U_Pro_20180227_20180227-200025
Available via ota 
I will download and install it this evening

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## andydir87 (Mar 26, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Update
> Elephone_U_Pro_20180227_20180227-200025
> Available via ota
> I will download and install it this evening
> ...

Click to collapse



I installed the Update just now. After testing for some time I'm not able to find any changes. 
However I did not have any problems with camera stability (means app stability?) and access of Google Play.

Hope they fix the camera low light issue and the "greenish" screen soon...


----------



## mzsquared (Mar 26, 2018)

andydir87 said:


> I installed the Update just now. After testing for some time I'm not able to find any changes.
> However I did not have any problems with camera stability (means app stability?) and access of Google Play.
> 
> Hope they fix the camera low light issue and the "greenish" screen soon...

Click to collapse



This latest update made the phone "Certified" now. 
Just finished reading an interesting(somewhat disturbing too) article in xda feed, Google is getting serious in trying to rule the android world:
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-blocks-gapps-uncertified-devices-custom-rom-whitelist/


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 26, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> This latest update made the phone "Certified" now.
> Just finished reading an interesting(somewhat disturbing too) article in xda feed, Google is getting serious in trying to rule the android world:
> https://www.xda-developers.com/google-blocks-gapps-uncertified-devices-custom-rom-whitelist/

Click to collapse



It's "normal" and for the custom rom users we will only have to put the android I'd in a webpage


----------



## Laptapper (Mar 27, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Yes , I used the unlocked bootloader to try some things with adb.
> 
> For now it is useless because we don't have the firmware etc.
> But   unlock is true for most devices using Qualcomm .
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello
May be I can help you with some ideas.....
What's with catching updates in the folder com.adups.fota ? Perhaps it's possible to save and analysing them to get informations about su.......?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 27, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Hello
> May be I can help you with some ideas.....
> What's with catching updates in the folder com.adups.fota ? Perhaps it's possible to save and analysing them to get informations about su.......?

Click to collapse



I checked that also with the latest OTA update. 
That folder still is empty.  Can't get the OTA.zip


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Mar 28, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> I checked that also with the latest OTA update.
> That folder still is empty.  Can't get the OTA.zip
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



do you think they will release the kernel sources of this device?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 28, 2018)

cheeze.keyk said:


> do you think they will release the kernel sources of this device?

Click to collapse



Idk. 
For me the stock base would be enough

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Mar 29, 2018)

do you think there will be good custom rom support for this device in the future?


----------



## acastrocab (Mar 30, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> do you think there will be good custom rom support for this device in the future?

Click to collapse



Probably no (depends on how many people buy this phone and if Elephone release the sources) but I think that they key here is what we could do with project treble, as far as  I know, at some point we can build lineageos 14.1 and aosp from the stock rom and probably future android releases


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 31, 2018)

i was able to dumb the boot.img of the latest build



```
# BOOTIMAGE_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.bootimage.build.date=Tue Feb 27 19:54:21 CST 2018
ro.bootimage.build.date.utc=1519732461
ro.bootimage.build.fingerprint=Elephone/U_Pro/U_Pro:8.0.0/Elephone_U_Pro_20180227/build02271954:user/release-keys
persist.sys.usb.config=none
#
# ADDITIONAL VENDOR DEFAULT PROPERTIES
#
ro.adb.secure=1
ro.oem_unlock_supported=true
ro.zygote=zygote64_32
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-Xmx=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xms=64m
dalvik.vm.dex2oat-Xmx=512m
ro.dalvik.vm.native.bridge=0
dalvik.vm.usejit=true
dalvik.vm.usejitprofiles=true
dalvik.vm.dexopt.secondary=true
dalvik.vm.appimageformat=lz4
pm.dexopt.first-boot=quicken
pm.dexopt.boot=verify
pm.dexopt.install=quicken
pm.dexopt.bg-dexopt=speed-profile
pm.dexopt.ab-ota=speed-profile
debug.atrace.tags.enableflags=0
ro.logdumpd.enabled=0
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-uniscope
sys.arimaftmdaemon.enable=false
```

i already patched it with magisk root files.
but even with unlocked bootloader it isnt possible to flash the boot.img via fastboot in bootloader mode

```
fastboot flash boot patched_boot.img
```
 maybe some of you guys want to try it. or you have a good idea. (what i didnt try was a flashtool program for qualcom devices)
i think the qualcom security in emmc partitons  blocks it.

patched boot.img  in zip file format

Link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am93l3qEx-D_hJVYf33VHzA4OlCvXw


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Mar 31, 2018)

patched boot.img  in zip file format

Link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am93l3qEx-D_hJVYf33VHzA4OlCvXw
[/SIZE][/QUOTE]
Good job buddy I'll give it a try after work


----------



## skeleton1911 (Mar 31, 2018)

Maherabed1986 said:


> patched boot.img  in zip file format
> 
> Link: https://1drv.ms/u/s!Am93l3qEx-D_hJVYf33VHzA4OlCvXw
> [/SIZE]
> Good job buddy I'll give it a try after work

Click to collapse



As said. Fastboot command don't work.
It will give the "unknown error"
But maybe a Qualcomm flashtool would work . 
(I am not responsible for any issues as anywhere on xda with patched and modded things)

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFlye (Apr 1, 2018)

*Notification dots not working?*

I did a factory reset twice to see if I've messed up some settings, but I can't get the notification dots to appear. Apps like WhatsApp should display a dot when it has unread messages. I  do get "normal" notifications on the lock or home screen but NO notifications dots on the icon. System wide and/or specific apps settings are set to "on"

Am I missing something or is this a launcher bug?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 1, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> I did a factory reset twice to see if I've messed up some settings, but I can't get the notification dots to appear. Apps like WhatsApp should display a dot when it has unread messages. I  do get "normal" notifications on the lock or home screen but NO notifications dots on the icon. System wide and/or specific apps settings are set to "on"
> 
> Am I missing something or is this a launcher bug?

Click to collapse



You have to set notification for each app in settings...

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Apr 1, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> I did a factory reset twice to see if I've messed up some settings, but I can't get the notification dots to appear. Apps like WhatsApp should display a dot when it has unread messages. I  do get "normal" notifications on the lock or home screen but NO notifications dots on the icon. System wide and/or specific apps settings are set to "on"
> 
> Am I missing something or is this a launcher bug?

Click to collapse



Use stock luncher also you can easily mange the notification dot for each app seapratly


----------



## DragonFlye (Apr 1, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> You have to set notification for each app in settings...

Click to collapse




Maherabed1986 said:


> Use stock luncher also you can easily mange the notification dot for each app seapratly

Click to collapse



Yes, I use the stock launcher. In the main setting (apps and notification) dots are "on"
When tap and hold on an app, clicking on the "i" -> App notifications all settings are "on"
But still NO notification dots. 

Also tried English (I'm Dutch) as a default system language, sadly with the same results
Anyway by Default these settings are already on. That's why I did a factory reset, but no luck


----------



## htmcrp (Apr 1, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> Yes, I use the stock launcher. In the main setting (apps and notification) dots are "on"
> When tap and hold on an app, clicking on the "i" -> App notifications all settings are "on"
> But still NO notification dots.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try Nova Launcher, which in my opinion is one of the best launcher. Then add Nova unread. You do not only get dots for unread messages but inside the dot it shows the number of unread messages. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 1, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> Yes, I use the stock launcher. In the main setting (apps and notification) dots are "on"
> When tap and hold on an app, clicking on the "i" -> App notifications all settings are "on"
> But still NO notification dots.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can set the priority of most apps in app info.

Choose high priority and it will give a notification sound and dot/icon

For example


----------



## DragonFlye (Apr 1, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> You can set the priority of most apps in app info.
> Choose high priority and it will give a notification sound and dot/icon
> For example

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input, but I'm seeing something different than you (maybe it's theme/language specific)
First screenshot is system-wide setting, second from appinfo.


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 1, 2018)

DragonFlye said:


> Thanks for your input, but I'm seeing something different than you (maybe it's theme/language specific)
> First screenshot is system-wide setting, second from appinfo.

Click to collapse



Yes . Tap there on group notification for example.
Then you can set the priority etc

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFlye (Apr 1, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Yes . Tap there on group notification for example.
> Then you can set the priority etc
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This shouldn't be rocket science. I think default these dots are on. The user needs to do more NOT to show them.

Anyway, can't really see the "priority thing, but you mean like this screenshot?

Should there be a mention in logcat if a notification dot appears?


----------



## DragonFlye (Apr 1, 2018)

Found it!!

Seems (*by default on my phone* or because of Google backup -> device settings) the launcher has NOT been given permissions to notifications. You have to go to "notifcation access" (search for it in settings) and grant *launcher3* access to notifications.  

Whenever permissions is NOT set, the system wide notification options should be grayed out so the user knows something is wrong. This may be a bug in the firmware.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 1, 2018)

Did someone tested the rooted boot.img from me a few post above?

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 3, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Did someone tested the rooted boot.img from me a few post above?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wish I knew more about those things. I'm still pretty much @ experimenting beginner stage. I do root my phones and tablets and custom rom't but it's all done by following the xda instructions I'd get from the various threads here. I'm slowly getting into Linux, have Mint distro on one of my SSDs on my desktop.


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Apr 3, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Did someone tested the rooted boot.img from me a few post above?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still can't test it because in order to flash we need rawprogram.xml and patch0.xml I searched inside the boot and system img but no luck wasn't there


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 3, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Did someone tested the rooted boot.img from me a few post above?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which flash tools should work?
Qualcomm https://androidmtk.com/download-qualcomm-flash-image-loader-qfil


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 3, 2018)

Thought that the usbC adapter/headset doesn't work on upro. Took me about 10 minutes to figure it out: plug the headset, then >developer options>Select USB conf.>tick 'Audio Source' and reboot the phone. The configuration reverts back to 'charging' but the music stays on.  The Music app has pretty cool equalizer.


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 3, 2018)

*Full ROM*

Removed


----------



## acastrocab (Apr 3, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Here you'll find the full ROM
> https://mega.nz/#!LaBmSKJI!trGNwKC2Fknb6fE0WgplYpa_Z1io9eJqHCprqd8WEmg
> Skeleton , I'll hope now you can give advice to root the device?

Click to collapse



Where did you get that? Did Elephone sent it to you?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 3, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Here you'll find the full ROM
> https://mega.nz/#!LaBmSKJI!trGNwKC2Fknb6fE0WgplYpa_Z1io9eJqHCprqd8WEmg
> Skeleton , I'll hope now you can give advice to root the device?

Click to collapse



I take a look into the partitions. Maybe it's usable to build a rom

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 3, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> I take a look into the partitions. Maybe it's usable to build a rom
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Additional information:
I've got this file directly from elephone, after a long discussion. I've flashed it manualy via ota update and all went fine, so it is the right file for u pro. Of course no changings in the phone because I've updated days before via ota update.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 4, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Additional information:
> I've got this file directly from elephone, after a long discussion. I've flashed it manualy via ota update and all went fine, so it is the right file for u pro. Of course no changings in the phone because I've updated days before via ota update.

Click to collapse



 thank you very  It's a payload.bin for ota updates . 
Sure ,in that file are all images ,but how to flash?  
ADB/Fastboot commands don't work even in edl mode it's not possible because we need a rawprogramm.xml file . 
Better would be a firehouse msm8976.bin for Elephone u pro


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 4, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> thank you very  It's a payload.bin for ota updates .
> Sure ,in that file are all images ,but how to flash?
> ADB/Fastboot commands don't work even in edl mode it's not possible because we need a rawprogramm.xml file .
> Better would be a firehouse msm8976.bin for Elephone u pro
> ...

Click to collapse




May be it's possible to decode the payload.bin here
https://ducktoolkit.com
Implementation twrp and Root ....and encode for manualy ota ota update? May be there's another tool for decode?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 4, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> May be it's possible to decode the payload.bin here
> https://ducktoolkit.com
> Implementation twrp and Root ....and encode for manualy ota ota update? May be there's another tool for decode?

Click to collapse



Not possible. It's is signed by elephone.
Changing something will end in a aborted process and it will not be flash able..
It's more important to find a way , that Fastboot will work.
Wait a few more days. We will figure that out


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## fiocco (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello, how to flash this rom manualy ? because my elephone U Pro is bricked (no wake up, no logo, no LED charging) but just this message on USB connect PC, please thx.

"Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostic 900E"


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Apr 4, 2018)

fiocco said:


> Hello, how to flash this rom manualy ? because my elephone U Pro is bricked (no wake up, no logo, no LED charging) but just this message on USB connect PC, please thx.
> 
> "Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostic 900E"

Click to collapse



Join us on Telegram group plz 
https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 4, 2018)

fiocco said:


> Hello, how to flash this rom manualy ? because my elephone U Pro is bricked (no wake up, no logo, no LED charging) but just this message on USB connect PC, please thx.
> 
> "Qualcomm HS-USB Diagnostic 900E"

Click to collapse



Yes. Join the telegram group. 

And try this. 
Hold power button for about 2 min.
That Qualcomm driver in device manager seems to me like the edl (emergency download mode)

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 4, 2018)

yeah 


managed to root my U pro  

how? soon more.


```
1|U_Pro:/ # ls -l /dev/block/platform/soc/c0c4000.sdhci/by-name
total 0
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 abl_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p32
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 abl_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p33
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 apdp -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p36
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 bluetooth_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p45
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 bluetooth_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p46
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 boot_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p12
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 boot_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p13
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 cmnlib64_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p21
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 cmnlib64_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p23
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 cmnlib_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p20
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 cmnlib_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p22
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 ddr -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p43
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 devcfg_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p57
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 devcfg_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p58
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 devinfo -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p35
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 dip -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p34
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 dpo -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p38
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 dsp_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p30
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 dsp_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p31
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 factory -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p48
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 factorybak -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p49
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 frp -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p59
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 fsc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p50
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 fsg -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p11
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 hyp_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 hyp_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p8
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 keymaster_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p18
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 keymaster_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p19
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 keystore -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p56
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 limits -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p40
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 logdump -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p60
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 logfs -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p42
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 mdtp_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p26
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 mdtp_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p27
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 mdtpsecapp_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p24
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 mdtpsecapp_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p25
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 misc -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p55
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 modem_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p28
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 modem_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p29
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 modemst1 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p52
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 modemst2 -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p53
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 msadp -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p37
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 persist -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p54
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 pmic_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 pmic_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 prodinfo -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p47
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 rawdump -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p63
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 rpm_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 rpm_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 sec -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p44
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 splash -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p39
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 ssd -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p51
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 sti -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p61
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 storsec -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p62
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 system_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p14
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 system_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p15
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 toolsfv -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p41
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 tz_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 tz_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p4
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 userdata -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p66
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 vbmeta_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p64
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 vbmeta_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p65
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 vendor_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p16
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 1970-01-08 10:22 vendor_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p17
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 xbl_a -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 1970-01-08 10:22 xbl_b -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
```


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> managed to root my U pro
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations, Great Job!


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## fiocco (Apr 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Yes. Join the telegram group.
> 
> And try this.
> Hold power button for about 2 min.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you bro, it's working when i push the power button for about 2 min, the phone's wake up with battery very low 10% :good:


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 5, 2018)

fiocco said:


> Thank you bro, it's working when i push the power button for about 2 min, the phone's wake up with battery very low 10% :good:

Click to collapse



Thought so. 
Good that your phone is alive again

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## fiocco (Apr 5, 2018)

I think when i use my flashlight i had to press the power button a long time in my mine with my gloves.


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> managed to root my U pro
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 5, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> skeleton1911 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Laptapper said:
> 
> 
> > It was complicated. Also we have a new bootloader and partitions , seems because of new  the sdm660..and Android 8
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 5, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> skeleton1911 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Skeleton, congrats to you, you are a real professional, you've got now the *first* rooted u pro!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## UNDR8D83 (Apr 5, 2018)

great work!!! will be waiting eagerly for this


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 6, 2018)

Here is my manual of how to root the U pro. 
hours and hours of testing . rooted without having the fullrom . yeah!
https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...pro-manual-t3773960/post76137900#post76137900

Also here a full mmcblk0 / partitons table and sector table

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=76137997&postcount=2


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 7, 2018)

Guys another one.

I spent the whole night. But now I can release the stock 20180227, build. 100% working.
Took dumps. Coded raw program.xml and many more.

So here it is (faster then Elephone itself)

The first stock build for our U pro


https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...elephone-pro-stockrom-20180227-build-t3774715


Now the door is open for twrp and my eragon stock/aosp mix ROM 


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 10, 2018)

made a Big Guide for flashing/unlock/adb etc....
also a hint: u pro is very very hard to brick   thats good

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...ser-manual-t3775895/post76186381#post76186381


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello to all 
My phone is rooted and I've played around. I've done nothing further in the system, but now I've recognized that my notification led at the front isn't working anymore. I've tried light flow and also light manager and they're working but only with the green color.
I remember days before I've had different colors.
May someone knows a reason better a solution?
Thanks


----------



## htmcrp (Apr 12, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Hello to all
> My phone is rooted and I've played around. I've done nothing further in the system, but now I've recognized that my notification led at the front isn't working anymore. I've tried light flow and also light manager and they're working but only with the green color.
> I remember days before I've had different colors.
> May someone knows a reason better a solution?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yep, didn't notice that but after reading your post I confirm. No LED indication after root. Have no solution (yet) though. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 12, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Yep, didn't notice that but after reading your post I confirm. No LED indication after root. Have no solution (yet) though.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm rooted and don't have this problem.. maybe its an app you use. .
Also look if the led light is enabled in settings

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 12, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> I'm rooted and don't have this problem.. maybe its an app you use. .
> Also look if the led light is enabled in settings
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have only settings for logo led in the settings but no settings for the front led. By the way I think the logo led isn't working too, but I've got a black case and it's not really interesting for me but may it can help to find the problem.
I've installed a led app after I've recognized that led isn't working. I'm using Nova launcher and switched back to stock launcher but no changings. I've removed the light flow and still the same problem.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 12, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> I have only settings for logo led in the settings but no settings for the front led. By the way I think the logo led isn't working too, but I've got a black case and it's not really interesting for me but may it can help to find the problem.
> I've installed a led app after I've recognized that led isn't working. I'm using Nova launcher and switched back to stock launcher but no changings. I've removed the light flow and still the same problem.

Click to collapse



Build 20180227
It is no issue with root. Led is working. So should be something different I don't know. 
I'm rooted for few days now and never had that issue. Look


----------



## htmcrp (Apr 12, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Hello to all
> My phone is rooted and I've played around. I've done nothing further in the system, but now I've recognized that my notification led at the front isn't working anymore. I've tried light flow and also light manager and they're working but only with the green color.
> I remember days before I've had different colors.
> May someone knows a reason better a solution?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Mine is working again. But I don't know if I fixed it or if I am just plain stupid.
This is what I did:
Setting - Battery - tab menu (3 dots) - Battery Optimization - All Apps - tab the green Android - don't optimize - Done. 

HOWEVER, I realized that I tried the LED with the screen ON. The LED indication only works with the screen OFF. 

Turning the battery optimization back on. The LED is still working. 
[emoji849]


Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Apr 12, 2018)

Something else.
I am using a banking app and it detects that my phone is rooted.
I thought when I tick [emoji736] the respective app in Magisk hide it won't detect root. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 12, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Something else.
> I am using a banking app and it detects that my phone is rooted.
> I thought when I tick [emoji736] the respective app in Magisk hide it won't detect root.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. Some apps can detect it .. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Apr 12, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> No. Some apps can detect it ..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks for the clarification skeleton1911. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## Lukas2704 (Apr 12, 2018)

*Issues*

Hi guys, I'm new happy owner of this U PRO.

I have some issues : 
1. WhatsApp stop audio play when I next phone to ear.
2. The proximity sensor is too sensible and during calls I press many icons with ear and face.
3. Signal of SIMs is too dancing. 

Waiting for new ROM upgrade!?!

Thanks


----------



## jimibxl (Apr 12, 2018)

i don't know why but i succeed to root but i lose play store access, any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 12, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Mine is working again. But I don't know if I fixed it or if I am just plain stupid.
> This is what I did:
> Setting - Battery - tab menu (3 dots) - Battery Optimization - All Apps - tab the green Android - don't optimize - Done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've switched around with logo led and colors and now the notification led is working, you've switched in battery optimization and it's working again, so I think the led system driver or app isn't stable.
But for sure it's nothing in case of skeletons fantastic root manual. Here again my congrats to skeletons work with root and stock image. I can't wait longer for his custom rom


----------



## JoseJames27 (Apr 12, 2018)

That's pretty poor security if the phone can be unlocked with a picture of your face that anyone can grab off your social media accounts. You would think that would be one of the first things the designers would have tested when implementing the feature.


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 12, 2018)

JoseJames27 said:


> That's pretty poor security if the phone can be unlocked with a picture of your face that anyone can grab off your social media accounts. You would think that would be one of the first things the designers would have tested when implementing the feature.

Click to collapse



Nothing is unhackable
www.forbes.com/sites/jvchamary/2017/09/18/security-apple-face-id-iphone-x/amp/


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 13, 2018)

Was trying to run QFIL backup/restore option but it doesn't work and I suspect it's because my upro is not a functional phone so the qfil can't see any LTE radio settings. I put in an old Tmobile sim, there's only 2G GSM. When I set up the QFIL backup/restore I'd get the blue buttons partially grayed out, the COM port is connected but the program won't run.  Are you able to run backup in the Qfil? Let me know please, if you could try it - no rush, I'm just playing right now with this phone to see if I can get more LTE bands.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/181WRekInmigAZSynEodYANH4bIsfMlFK/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/18-rMmwOnS6z7Axf9FgNgErDWRZIdet5y/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14aRmzEFZp1VM-AFGbO8wTSM6zQIkInNK/view?usp=sharing

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




jimibxl said:


> i don't know why but i succeed to root but i lose play store access, any ideas?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Did you try registering your 'uncertified' device? This article will tell you how, it'll still be ucertified but OK w/Google. 
Your phone framework id # has to be converted to decimal or Hex, I think, been a while when I register my phones/tablets but no problem since.

https://www.xda-developers.com/how-to-fix-device-not-certified-by-google-error/


----------



## TheBus (Apr 13, 2018)

htmcrp said:


> Something else.
> I am using a banking app and it detects that my phone is rooted.
> I thought when I tick [emoji736] the respective app in Magisk hide it won't detect root.
> 
> Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It happened in my Samsung S5 with lineageOS, i think if the bank app detect the root it write into its settings and report error always. I say this because my app bank detect the root, hide via magisk, it detect again... some days after i reinstall OS again, i install the app but before open it, i set the hide into magisk and the app works perfectly....

You can try to uninstall the bank app, install again but before open it, hide root via magisk

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




htmcrp said:


> Mine is working again. But I don't know if I fixed it or if I am just plain stupid.
> This is what I did:
> Setting - Battery - tab menu (3 dots) - Battery Optimization - All Apps - tab the green Android - don't optimize - Done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



same issue, and no luck with your procedure  : ( 

also i don't find where set elephone logo led


----------



## OVOXOVO (Apr 13, 2018)

*Quick random question*

Will there be any port of Samsung galaxy s9 firmware to the Elephone u pro or will that be hard to do?
Thanks in advance ?


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 14, 2018)

Just found out, my IMEI number is 0, MEID is 0000000000000000, googled it and it says "kernel related", what do you have on your phones? Is there original kernel somewhere in flash files?, or the best thing to do for now is to do a factory reset.


----------



## htmcrp (Apr 14, 2018)

TheBus said:


> It happened in my Samsung S5 with lineageOS, i think if the bank app detect the root it write into its settings and report error always. I say this because my app bank detect the root, hide via magisk, it detect again... some days after i reinstall OS again, i install the app but before open it, i set the hide into magisk and the app works perfectly....
> 
> You can try to uninstall the bank app, install again but before open it, hide root via magisk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. It really works this way. 

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abbas (Apr 14, 2018)

*Fingerprint Problem*

The FP scanner on the U-Pro I have ever used on any phone. It's recognition is poor, it vibrates meaninglessly and it tells you fingerprint not recognised even when phone has unlocked. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## warrio (Apr 14, 2018)

Same here


----------



## Laptapper (Apr 14, 2018)

abbas said:


> The FP scanner on the U-Pro I have ever used on any phone. It's recognition is poor, it vibrates meaninglessly and it tells you fingerprint not recognised even when phone has unlocked. Am I the only one with this problem?

Click to collapse



Hi
I was angry about this too but if you try it some days it will be good. You have to scan at least 2 prints of the same finger and for unlocking touch directly to the fingerprint without any movement then it's vibrating a shorter time and it will unlock fast.


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Apr 16, 2018)

Congrats skeleton, but i still understanding how to root manualy elephone u pro, i want private support step by step, im from peru so, im a little bad with english anyone can do a video tutorial for that please?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 16, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> Congrats skeleton, but i still understanding how to root manualy elephone u pro, i want private support step by step, im from peru so, im a little bad with english anyone can do a video tutorial for that please?

Click to collapse







https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-elephone-pro-user-manual-t3775895

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## el_bito (Apr 22, 2018)

Can anyone confirm the NFC works properly?

I've read a lot of reviews mixing Android Pay not being compatible and NFC working (some devices show NFC options but it does not work), can anyone with the device confirm you can read/write NFC tags?

Thanks!


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello, i have a question, how to do screen shot? idk but i can't with +vol power or -vol power i tried too -vol + vol and -vol +vol power but nothing happens


----------



## htmcrp (Apr 23, 2018)

I am using an app, it is called Screenshot touch. Works very well but you have to switch it on first if you don't want it to run constantly in the background. 





DavidRodrigo said:


> Hello, i have a question, how to do screen shot? idk but i can't with +vol power or -vol power i tried too -vol + vol and -vol +vol power but nothing happens

Click to collapse



I

Sent from my U_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 23, 2018)

DavidRodrigo said:


> Hello, i have a question, how to do screen shot? idk but i can't with +vol power or -vol power i tried too -vol + vol and -vol +vol power but nothing happens

Click to collapse



Hold together vol- and.power

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Apr 23, 2018)

doesn't work vol- and power, its a problem with my phone or other phones doesn't work too? i have to use an app :c


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 23, 2018)

Press Vol- and power for 3sec
Works for me . And this is the normal step to make a screenshot with every Android phone

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRodrigo (Apr 23, 2018)

now it works, idk why didn't work before :/


----------



## OVOXOVO (Apr 24, 2018)

*Custom ROMs*

Any new ROMs in the works?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 24, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> Any new ROMs in the works?

Click to collapse



Lol. It's not that easy .
You can switch to Eragon.. at the moment we try to get treble Roms to work.. but ATM nothing new

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Apr 24, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Lol. It's not that easy .
> You can switch to Eragon.. at the moment we try to get treble Roms to work.. but ATM nothing new
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey I switched to the ROM like you recommended but i cannot use snapchat, i have tried to hide the app in magisk and even disabled root in magisk settings but i have had no luck.

Snapchat is my main social media app that i need can any one help me ASAP!?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 24, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> Hey I switched to the ROM like you recommended but i cannot use snapchat, i have tried to hide the app in magisk and even disabled root in magisk settings but i have had no luck.
> 
> Snapchat is my main social media app that i need can any one help me ASAP!?

Click to collapse



Do this:

1. Deinstall Snapchat again.
2. In magisk manager tap on install / choose direct install
3. Reboot
4. In magisk manager hide root.
5. Reinstall Snapchat.
Done.

Should work

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Apr 24, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Do this:
> 
> 1. Deinstall Snapchat again.
> 2. In magisk manager tap on install / choose direct install
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, 
worked perfectly!


----------



## OVOXOVO (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey thanks for helping me out before, I ran into a new problem where when trying to install modules on magisk it's says "modules will be updated at next reboot" but after doing so nothing is installed?


----------



## Venipa (Apr 24, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> Hey thanks for helping me out before, I ran into a new problem where when trying to install modules on magisk it's says "modules will be updated at next reboot" but after doing so nothing is installed?

Click to collapse



Upgrade magisk app to beta channel

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 25, 2018)

Did you guys install the latest 360MB update from Elephone? The install is cutting off on me, my phone's current status is 'stock' ROM with locked bootloader. Skeleton suggested, in the other thread, to install the update in the recovery but I can't save it as a zip. The installation starts automatically right after download then stops with error and I don't see any .zip files in fota or any other folder. How can I access the file anyway?  Am gonna root my upro again now.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 25, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Did you guys install the latest 360MB update from Elephone? The install is cutting off on me, my phone's current status is 'stock' ROM with locked bootloader. Skeleton suggested, in the other thread, to install the update in the recovery but I can't save it as a zip. The installation starts automatically right after download then stops with error and I don't see any .zip files in fota or any other folder. How can I access the file anyway?  Am gonna root my upro again now.

Click to collapse



Same issue for us. And also recovery don't work.
(We have the zip) 
Seems that there is a bug in it..


Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## F800er (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi,  
what do you mean Did you guys install the latest 360MB update from Elephone? 
Got no update 
I have latest Android 8.0.0, with security updates from 05th feb. 2018, Elephone_U_pro_20180227

But my real problem withn the new U Pro is, i have a Samsung Gear S3 Smartwatch and an Audi A3 MMI with Bluettoth connected, also for Motocycle headset and Music BT Headset.
Problem, when F´Gear S3 connected, no chance to have an Audio BT connection to a headset untill i dissconnect the S3, or no connection to MMI untill i disconnect S3.
With my Samsung Note 3 i had never this problem, all devices are connected and i can choose where i want to take the call, with the watch or the MMI in Audo for example.
Any solution, hints or tips?


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 25, 2018)

F800er said:


> Hi,
> what do you mean Did you guys install the latest 360MB update from Elephone?
> Got no update
> I have latest Android 8.0.0, with security updates from 05th feb. 2018, Elephone_U_pro_20180227
> ...

Click to collapse




There was an OTA update few days back, dated 04/20/18 and discontinued since(installation bug?). Now I see a new update(screenshot included) which, just as the other one I can't install. "Reason:20" again - whatever that is.

As for the BT, I've only tried it once in my car to play Amazon music and display car instruments from OBDII/Torque.apk simultaneously. Noticed some distortions in the music. It isn't my actual phone, have to get proper LTE bands for the US. But yes, I thought that the BT was spotty. My regular phone handles everything w/o problems - phone calls, music and occasionally that Torque app.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RyjdqJVYX6DCqhDyLNlVEsXBsOfkWkzf/view?usp=sharing


----------



## F800er (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi, thank you mzsquared, but in germany still no update available  we will see, when we got it here, maybee they will fix the BT problem:angel:, i told the support


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 27, 2018)

F800er said:


> Hi, thank you mzsquared, but in germany still no update available  we will see, when we got it here, maybee they will fix the BT problem:angel:, i told the support

Click to collapse



HOW TO UPDATE FROM 27/2 FIRMWARE IF YOU HAVE ERROR 20  
1. Flash stock rom with QFIL ( https://bit.ly/2Hx7Hs7 )  
2. Install 27/2 firmware again with manual update. (Go in settings, Phone Info, Firmware Update, Click on the three dots, Local Update.)   https://bit.ly/2r4iDq3 
3. Update to 420 with update app
4. Turn off your phone. Press down volume button and connect to your charger or pc. (it will reboot in bootloader mode)
5. From bootloader reboot in recovery and wipe data. Then reboot
6. Update to 423 with manual update (follow point 2 instructions)   https://bit.ly/2I2zvFZ


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 27, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> HOW TO UPDATE FROM 27/2 FIRMWARE IF YOU HAVE ERROR 20
> 1. Flash stock rom with QFIL ( https://bit.ly/2Hx7Hs7 )
> 2. Install 27/2 firmware again with manual update. (Go in settings, Phone Info, Firmware Update, Click on the three dots, Local Update.)   https://bit.ly/2r4iDq3
> 3. Update to 420 with update app
> ...

Click to collapse



Managed to turn my Upro into a brick. I did all the updates(as above) and everything went smoothly the phone was "up to date". Then I rooted the stock, still fine until I attempted to install Magisk. I couldn't get the direct install, had to go w/'Patch Boot Image File' option. Found pretty good tutorial by the Magisk creators https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445. I moved the boot_b.img file into the phone storage, the Magisk created another file which I adb pulled it into computer and flashed it w/fastboot. Saved screenshot below. The problem started when I tried rebooting the phone, got bootloop going up the splash screen and nothing. Then tried to flash the stock firmware, did that 3 times and I think it made it worse. Right now the phone only cycles the bootloader screen, over and over - not even possible to get to recovery. So, all I have is working fastboot, diagnostics 900E driver and QDLoader 9008 but I can't make the phone do anythig. So, I don't know what really happened, just giving you guys a heads-up to be careful, bricking this phone  IS POSSIBLE. I have to act quickly, no led - don't know if it's charging, so, what do you think?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_71VvI4pa2jMDkyUESclHFVeLnsLjF_F/view?usp=sharing

Is there anything here similar to Motorola's blankflash? I remember, I once restored totally bricked Moto G4 Play. Well, the Qfil works, I can flash firmware but no rebooting after that.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 27, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Managed to turn my Upro into a brick. I did all the updates(as above) and everything went smoothly the phone was "up to date". Then I rooted the stock, still fine until I attempted to install Magisk. I couldn't get the direct install, had to go w/'Patch Boot Image File' option. Found pretty good tutorial by the Magisk creators https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445. I moved the boot_b.img file into the phone storage, the Magisk created another file which I adb pulled it into computer and flashed it w/fastboot. Saved screenshot below. The problem started when I tried rebooting the phone, got bootloop going up the splash screen and nothing. Then tried to flash the stock firmware, did that 3 times and I think it made it worse. Right now the phone only cycles the bootloader screen, over and over - not even possible to get to recovery. So, all I have is working fastboot, diagnostics 900E driver and QDLoader 9008 but I can't make the phone do anythig. So, I don't know what really happened, just giving you guys a heads-up to be careful, bricking this phone IS POSSIBLE. I have to act quickly, no led - don't know if it's charging, so, what do you think?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_71VvI4pa2jMDkyUESclHFVeLnsLjF_F/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Is there anything here similar to Motorola's blankflash? I remember, I once restored totally bricked Moto G4 Play. Well, the Qfil works, I can flash firmware but no rebooting after that.

Click to collapse



1. Lol
2. Why ?
3. Lol


Sorry 

Now to your thing:

1. Open devicemanager on pc. 
2. Turn usb cable to phone
3. Hold all buttons (vol+ vol- and power together) a few seconds. 
Phone will reboot. If you see a sign or connectring sound on the pc 
Look at the devicemanager . You should have the Qualcomm driver then....9008...
If yes release the buttons
4. Open flash tools and flash the stock ROM again.
5. Reboot.


I don't understand why you flashed a patched boot.img if you don't have the boot.img of latest build. After updating the boot.img is also different.
Thats why your phone is in bootloop


----------



## maxilimian (Apr 27, 2018)

Just got this U Pro 2 days ago, my fingerprint reader is really awful besides the camera, it said that the scan finger is dirty, while it is still new ... what the ... and you need to really press on it to unlock it, while my Vernee Apollo Lite does it better far from U Pro .. Elephone should rework in updating their ROM again


----------



## Venipa (Apr 27, 2018)

maxilimian said:


> Just got this U Pro 2 days ago, my fingerprint reader is really awful besides the camera, it said that the scan finger is dirty, while it is still new ... what the ... and you need to really press on it to unlock it, while my Vernee Apollo Lite does it better far from U Pro .. Elephone should rework in updating their ROM again

Click to collapse



Ur obviously doing something wrong I didn't got an issues with the fingerprint what so ever.

All is working like a charm for me

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxilimian (Apr 27, 2018)

Venipa said:


> Ur obviously doing something wrong I didn't got an issues with the fingerprint what so ever.
> 
> All is working like a charm for me
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's still new, fresh from the oven, never customized anything, so idk if this is the hardware failure??


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## mzsquared (Apr 28, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> 1. Lol
> 2. Why ?
> 3. Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, I screwed up... learning about Android the hard way. The good thing is that the battery is charging so, technically, I have an infinite time ahead to find the fix:laugh:. I know about the battery from 'getvar all' ,not the led indicator.
The flash tool doesn't help with bootloop. That's what I've been trying since it happened. The flash itself works, when I compare logs with any normal flash they're identical. The problem starts on reboot, when I hold the power button, the Elephone logo and 'powered by android' boot sign comes on momentarily then the 'start' - fast boot screen flashes for another second and also a very faint beep together with a quick green led blink and that goes forever, over and over at about 1 second intervals for each, as long as I keep the power button depressed. The 9008 driver in device mgr comes on after holding all the buttons depressed for 1-2 minutes. Sometimes I can see the other diag. driver 900 something. 
I flashed today the root script and everything looks good in the log, but no boot again.
So, to describe the current situation: there is no adb shell available, the only thing I could use, beside the qfil flash, is fastboot command.

I know, you guys are very busy, well, if you have any suggestion or ideas in bringing this phone back to life please drop me a line or two, I'd greatly appreciate that. Would SDK platform tools be of any help to get the adb back into the system?

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>fastboot devices
A208DDBK0402    fastboot

C:\Windows\system32>fastboot reboot                                      fastboot is rebooting to fastboot 
rebooting...
finished. total time: -0.000s
C:\Windows\system32>fastboot devices
A208DDBK0402    fastboot
C:\Windows\system32>fastboot getvar /all
getvar:/all FAILED (remote: GetVar Variable Not found)
finished. total time: 0.016s
C:\Windows\system32>fastboot getvar all
(bootloader) unlocked:yes
(bootloader) off-mode-charge:1
(bootloader) charger-screen-enabled:1
(bootloader) battery-soc-ok:yes
(bootloader) battery-voltage:4305
(bootloader) version-baseband:
(bootloader) version-bootloader:
(bootloader) variant:SDM EMMC
(bootloader) partition-type:userdata:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:userdata: 0x1AEEBFBE00
(bootloader) partition-type:system_a:ext4
(bootloader) partition-size:system_a: 0xC0000000
(bootloader) has-slot:modem:yes
(bootloader) has-slot:system:yes
(bootloader) current-slot:a
(bootloader) has-slot:boot:yes
(bootloader) slot-retry-count:b:6
(bootloader) slot-unbootable:b:yes
(bootloader) slot-successful:b:yes
(bootloader) slot-retry-count:a:0
(bootloader) slot-unbootable:a:yes
(bootloader) slot-successful:a:no
(bootloader) slot-count:2
(bootloader) secure:no
(bootloader) isn:A208DDBK0402
(bootloader) serialno:A208DDBK0402
(bootloader) product:QC_Reference_Phone
(bootloader) max-download-size:536870912
(bootloader) kernel:uefi
all:
finished. total time: 0.156s

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 28, 2018)

mzsquared said:


> Yup, I screwed up... learning about Android the hard way. The good thing is that the battery is charging so, technically, I have an infinite time ahead to find the fix[emoji23]. I know about the battery from 'getvar all' ,not the led indicator.
> The flash tool doesn't help with bootloop. That's what I've been trying since it happened. The flash itself works, when I compare logs with any normal flash they're identical. The problem starts on reboot, when I hold the power button, the Elephone logo and 'powered by android' boot sign comes on momentarily then the 'start' - fast boot screen flashes for another second and also a very faint beep together with a quick green led blink and that goes forever, over and over at about 1 second intervals for each, as long as I keep the power button depressed. The 9008 driver in device mgr comes on after holding all the buttons depressed for 1-2 minutes. Sometimes I can see the other diag. driver 900 something.
> I flashed today the root script and everything looks good in the log, but no boot again.
> So, to describe the current situation: there is no adb shell available, the only thing I could use, beside the qfil flash, is fastboot command.
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a private message

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## skeleton1911 (Apr 29, 2018)

released my new eragon version 4. almost all issues are fixed 
whatsapp audio will work if you hold the phone to your ear
and i changed some things in system.  so you only need to use flashtools (QFIL) to flash the rom . nothing more

https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...-eragon-1-0-elephone-pro-android-8-0-t3777625


----------



## dtosun (Apr 30, 2018)

Can you share camera photo day and night. Is it good as mi 6?


----------



## Laptapper (May 2, 2018)

*Cam Quality*

In my opinion the Google cam is much better to adjust as the stock cam app.
First I was angry about the picture quality, but now with adjusted Google cam from skeleton AND some adjustments in the build.prop it seems to be a really good cam also in the night the pictures are really good.
Maybe you want to try my favoritism settings:

Build.prop mod for Electronic Image Stabilization:
persist.camera.HAL3.enabled=1 
persist.camera.eis.enabled=1

My cam settings are attached in a data backup of titanium

May be someone knows a better camera app, then please share it.


----------



## skeleton1911 (May 2, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> In my opinion the Google cam is much better to adjust as the stock cam app.
> First I was angry about the picture quality, but now with adjusted Google cam from skeleton AND some adjustments in the build.prop it seems to be a really good cam also in the night the pictures are really good.
> Maybe you want to try my favoritism settings:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will check that out

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (May 6, 2018)

is it possible to use Bluetooth headphones and a Smartwatch at the same time for this phone?

Hardware I wanna connect:

( Beats solo 2 headphones)
(Sony smart watch 3)

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




OVOXOVO said:


> is it possible to use Bluetooth headphones and a Smartwatch at the same time for this phone?
> 
> Hardware I wanna connect:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A quick response would be much appreciated Thanks


----------



## Venipa (May 6, 2018)

Yes I'm using my smartwatch with Bluetooth headphones at the same time

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


https://cdn.pbrd.co/images/HjYpvOJ.png


----------



## OVOXOVO (May 6, 2018)

Venipa said:


> Yes I'm using my smartwatch with Bluetooth headphones at the same time
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Just brought one! ?


----------



## dscsc (May 8, 2018)

*Ringtones too loud?*

Posted originally in the Eragon-Thread, but since it's a general issue, I'll repost here:

Has anybody else noticed that the ringtones are very loud even on the lowest volume setting? It's very annoying in quiet environments.

Is there any file I can modify, like a global gain setting in the sound driver, or even better, for each step? (Build.prop? I'm quite new to all this, so please excuse my lack of knowledge...)
I already tried Viper4Android, but it appears that only media sound is processed and not ringtones.

Regards
Seb


----------



## ngonlip (May 8, 2018)

Can someone please tell me if this phone supports DisplayLink?? Can I connect the U PRO to a TV or monitor through an USB-C -> HDMI?

Thank you


----------



## Venipa (May 9, 2018)

ngonlip said:


> Can someone please tell me if this phone supports DisplayLink?? Can I connect the U PRO to a TV or monitor through an USB-C -> HDMI?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Please use google before asking questions.

The answer is yes...


----------



## ngonlip (May 9, 2018)

Venipa said:


> Please use google before asking questions.
> 
> The answer is yes...

Click to collapse



So this is the S8 thread ??  So this Ulephone does not connect via typeC -> HDMI "display alt" is not supported !!


----------



## maverick0578 (May 13, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> HOW TO UPDATE FROM 27/2 FIRMWARE IF YOU HAVE ERROR 20
> 1. Flash stock rom with QFIL ( https://bit.ly/2Hx7Hs7 )
> 2. Install 27/2 firmware again with manual update. (Go in settings, Phone Info, Firmware Update, Click on the three dots, Local Update.)   https://bit.ly/2r4iDq3
> 3. Update to 420 with update app
> ...

Click to collapse



I still have version 20180227 on stock ROM. A new WiFi update is not available.
What do you think, why the 20180420 update is currently not available via WiFi through the official update channel ?


----------



## brunom97 (May 13, 2018)

*Bad sound*

Hello , anyone knows if it's possible to improve the sound recorded by the elephone U pro? 
When I record a music or something , the sound is always changing volume I think...


----------



## Digitexx (May 15, 2018)

I got my Elephone U Pro from AliExpress and it took 21 days to get to me from Singapore to Nigeria. Well, at least that's what the tracking information said. I had also ordered a UK fast charger that took exactly 14 days to arrive, as well as a replacement phone case alongside the fast charger and phone. 

I'm still waiting for the case to arrive. Apparently it takes up to 60 days for it to be delivered. So, patience is key depending on the shipping option you pay for. I used the default shipping option in each case but I should've paid greater attention to detail. The pjone and fast charger turned out to be shipped via AliExpress Standard Shipping while the case vendor used China Post Ordinary Small Packet Plus. As you can see the type of shipping and departure location matters. Hang in there.


----------



## luckykat (May 17, 2018)

Hi, my Elephone U pro, sometimes switch of without any reason, try to switch it on but it will not work, also when i hold the power button for 10 secondes.
I must wait over 30 minutes, than i can restart it, with power on button, hold it 10 secondes than it runs again.
Donßt know why, any suggestion?

Waiting for any tipps, contacted the support, but they also don´t know ?


----------



## Hondamoter (May 18, 2018)

*Same problem*



luckykat said:


> Hi, my Elephone U pro, sometimes switch of without any reason, try to switch it on but it will not work, also when i hold the power button for 10 secondes.
> I must wait over 30 minutes, than i can restart it, with power on button, hold it 10 secondes than it runs again.
> Donßt know why, any suggestion?
> 
> Waiting for any tipps, contacted the support, but they also don´t know ?

Click to collapse



I did have the same problem.
I pushed the up and down volume the same time with the on\off button.
Released the volume buttons and hold the on\off button.
I am not sure that was the solution but it did start up
Thomas

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




Laptapper said:


> In my opinion the Google cam is much better to adjust as the stock cam app.
> First I was angry about the picture quality, but now with adjusted Google cam from skeleton AND some adjustments in the build.prop it seems to be a really good cam also in the night the pictures are really good.
> Maybe you want to try my favoritism settings:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using camera FV5 
I think it is one of the best camera's for Android.
Many options to change.
Thomas


----------



## Laptapper (May 19, 2018)

luckykat said:


> Hi, my Elephone U pro, sometimes switch of without any reason, try to switch it on but it will not work, also when i hold the power button for 10 secondes.
> I must wait over 30 minutes, than i can restart it, with power on button, hold it 10 secondes than it runs again.
> Donßt know why, any suggestion?
> 
> Waiting for any tipps, contacted the support, but they also don´t know ?

Click to collapse



Same thing with my phone. I think it's a combination of fingerprint unlock if the screen dimmed out and in this time if you unlock with fingerprint then nothing happened and screen is still off. If I try to unlock or switch on short with power button no reaction. Sometimes it is working again if I'm waiting 10 seconds and then 3 or 4 times a short press on the power button.


----------



## arhornberg (May 21, 2018)

Laptapper said:


> Same thing with my phone. I think it's a combination of fingerprint unlock if the screen dimmed out and in this time if you unlock with fingerprint then nothing happened and screen is still off. If I try to unlock or switch on short with power button no reaction. Sometimes it is working again if I'm waiting 10 seconds and then 3 or 4 times a short press on the power button.

Click to collapse



Similar Situation Here, but i can restart the phone by holding down power for about 15 to 20 seconds. 
Also it only happens for me in certain situations. Only being on campus logged into the university wifi. It never happened somewhere else. Usually between 1130am and 0230 pm.
When it happened on friesday, I tried to connect my (qi) charger, and no reaction. So I think the phone does not power down, it rather freezes. 

Maybe some of you can share their experiences and we can find a solution. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## kingboy007 (May 25, 2018)

Hello guys o have small problem my is firmware is at 20180227 and can't update to the lasted one 20180423 any1 that can help me?


----------



## Maherabed1986 (May 25, 2018)

kingboy007 said:


> Hello guys o have small problem my is firmware is at 20180227 and can't update to the lasted one 20180423 any1 that can help me?

Click to collapse



Join us on Telegram group

https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg


----------



## xdaONLINEuser (May 30, 2018)

Hello in the Group

Updates...
does anyone know If you can download the update (original zip) files manually for a local update without root?

My current Version: 20180227
Location: Austria | OTA updates: none!
Available updates: 20180423 | 20180511!?


----------



## skeleton1911 (May 30, 2018)

xdaONLINEuser said:


> Hello in the Group
> 
> Updates...
> does anyone know If you can download the update (original zip) files manually for a local update without root?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have all.

I made a guide on Android Hilfe. There also are the files
https://www.android-hilfe.de/forum/...ephone-u-pro-auf-20180511-bringen.876177.html

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## tie___ (May 30, 2018)

Has anyone found already an App to customize the notification led? For example different colours for different Apps?


----------



## gllark (May 31, 2018)

tie___ said:


> Has anyone found already an App to customize the notification led? For example different colours for different Apps?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there is no way to customize the LED-notification atm. It seems that the firmware doesn't allow it. Even with xposed and gravity box it's not possible to do it.


----------



## phoneshipping (Jun 12, 2018)

*Elephone U Pro Talking*




htmcrp said:


> Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?

Click to collapse


----------



## maxilimian (Jun 13, 2018)

Woohooo i can install ar stickers on gcam without root ?


----------



## Marko-xdw (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi,when i turn off my scren woth duble tap(nova launcher), and when i turn it on with fingerprint it asks for peteen or pin.Is there way to remive thet,and to yust turn on screan ?


----------



## arhornberg (Jun 14, 2018)

Marko-xdw said:


> Hi,when i turn off my scren woth duble tap(nova launcher), and when i turn it on with fingerprint it asks for peteen or pin.Is there way to remive thet,and to yust turn on screan ?

Click to collapse



What lock method do you use in Nova settings? I use the root method and it works, that it just shows the lock screen

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marko-xdw (Jun 14, 2018)

Iem not rooted


----------



## Marko-xdw (Jun 14, 2018)

My bad,i set it up wron in nova,it works now.Thanks.


----------



## sdsmith (Jun 20, 2018)

*low volume using sennheiser in-ear phones*

anyone have the same problem as me,when i use my headphones/in ear phones,the sound is very low compared to my elephone p9000 on this phone you can download uncle tools which allows you to boost the volume level(headphone volume) but that phone uses a mtk processor this phone uses a snapdragon processor which doesn't seem to work with the uncle tools/mtk tools,anyone got any solutions,kind regards.


----------



## Lexis199 (Jun 25, 2018)

Can anyone share the link to download the Google camera for telephone u pro ?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jun 25, 2018)

Lexis199 said:


> Can anyone share the link to download the Google camera for telephone u pro ?

Click to collapse



Look at the u pro Eragon thread. 
On first post ,under donwload. There it is

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lexis199 (Jun 25, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Look at the u pro Eragon thread.
> On first post ,under donwload. There it is
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hello, im new here and i don't really know how to access in this web. can you share me the link here?
i had tried different version but doesn't work on my u pro, and now my phone sometimes pop-up "camera has stopped" it happened after i installed the google camera but my camera still can function normally. how can i stop the pop-up becuse it's annoying


----------



## Laptapper (Jun 26, 2018)

Lexis199 said:


> hello, im new here and i don't really know how to access in this web. can you share me the link here?
> i had tried different version but doesn't work on my u pro, and now my phone sometimes pop-up "camera has stopped" it happened after i installed the google camera but my camera still can function normally. how can i stop the pop-up becuse it's annoying

Click to collapse



Here it is:
https://mega.nz/#!rxpVGLQL!gd-WViMb7kvH_d65l_uevosguSvWvF2OSFFHjxgm8e0
First remove the non working cam app


----------



## Pipino88 (Jul 1, 2018)

*Displayof my U Pro is broken*

Hello,

the display of my U Pro is broken. Can anyone tell me, if there is any possibility to buy the display and replace it? I don´t find anything (google) and  before I contact Elephone, I wanted to try to change it myself.. Replaced some displays myself already (Xiaomi Mi A1, Huawei P8 Lite).. Maybe someone knows a shop, where I can buy the display for the U Pro..

Thanks..


----------



## andydir87 (Jul 2, 2018)

Pipino88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> the display of my U Pro is broken. Can anyone tell me, if there is any possibility to buy the display and replace it? I don´t find anything (google) and  before I contact Elephone, I wanted to try to change it myself.. Replaced some displays myself already (Xiaomi Mi A1, Huawei P8 Lite).. Maybe someone knows a shop, where I can buy the display for the U Pro..
> 
> Thanks..

Click to collapse



Try a search on Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=&SearchText=elephone+u+pro+screen

There are some shops which offer Elephone U Pro screens. Starting from ~130€

I did not buy or try any of this screens and don't know about the quality or if it is original. It's just a quick search...


----------



## Pipino88 (Jul 2, 2018)

andydir87 said:


> Try a search on Aliexpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=&SearchText=elephone+u+pro+screen
> 
> There are some shops which offer Elephone U Pro screens. Starting from ~130€
> 
> I did not buy or try any of this screens and don't know about the quality or if it is original. It's just a quick search...

Click to collapse



Thank you !!!  Now, I just need a tear down video where I can see how to disassemble the Phone.. :-/


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## Menjesbi (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello guys, I have just updated my u pro to the april austrian .zip, It worked but when I click on settings it bugs and closes the window, telling me settings didn't work. What should I do ?
Maybe I should go back to February's update ? Is it possible?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 5, 2018)

Menjesbi said:


> Hello guys, I have just updated my u pro to the april austrian .zip, It worked but when I click on settings it bugs and closes the window, telling me settings didn't work. What should I do ?
> Maybe I should go back to February's update ? Is it possible?

Click to collapse



Knowing Elephone bug.
Reboot to recovery and wipe data (factory reset)
Look into my profil to find a guide..

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marko-xdw (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi,do you lose wifi signal when you rotete u pro on side ?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 9, 2018)

Marko-xdw said:


> Hi,do you lose wifi signal when you rotete u pro on side ?

Click to collapse



No. Everthing works like normal

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## tie___ (Jul 9, 2018)

Have two Stripes of Display mistakes in my Display from top to bottom. On black they aren't visible, but on White they are orange. On Screenshots they aren't shown. What can I do about it?


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 9, 2018)

tie___ said:


> Have two Stripes of Display mistakes in my Display from top to bottom. On black they aren't visible, but on White they are orange. On Screenshots they aren't shown. What can I do about it?

Click to collapse



Contact gearbest (if that's where you purchased it from) and report the issue, they will then issue a replacement or a repair if the problem is found to be in no result of your use.

Also this page is for the ROM, there is a separate forum for more general issus for Elephone u pro


----------



## tie___ (Jul 9, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> Contact gearbest (if that's where you purchased it from) and report the issue, they will then issue a replacement or a repair if the problem is found to be in no result of your use.
> 
> Also this page is for the ROM, there is a separate forum for more general issus for Elephone u pro

Click to collapse



Alright, thank you!

Do I have to do a factory reset before sending it to gearbest or is Eragon installed okay? Usually the waranty is void, isnt it?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 9, 2018)

tie___ said:


> Have two Stripes of Display mistakes in my Display from top to bottom. On black they aren't visible, but on White they are orange. On Screenshots they aren't shown. What can I do about it?

Click to collapse



It's a knowing issue.  Many u pro users have it. . It's a hardware issue . Sry

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marko-xdw (Jul 9, 2018)

So elephonr is high risk brand,they whil sell you demagde phone and hope thet you whill except it.
By the whay this fone is overpriced for thr ridk whi are theking


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 11, 2018)

How has this happened lol?


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 11, 2018)

Screen shot


----------



## Menjesbi (Jul 11, 2018)

*Camera sound trouble*

Hi guys, I have my u pro for 3 weeks now. I have a problem when I am filming, I have very weird sound, sounds like I have my finger on the mic during filming. but when I send voice notes on whatsapp it sounds perfect.
It is very weird, when I make a little video, the sound is terrible and unhearable, when I record voice notes it is perfect.
any clue ?
thanks


----------



## BuDDaH (Jul 14, 2018)

*teardown guide*

Hi all,

After being a happy user for a couple of months my girlfriend discovered that a curved screen can crack just like a flat screen.
I saw on Aliexpress that replacement screens are available (more expensive than for your regular Chinese phone) but I haven't found a teardown video yet.

Could be that I've just been impatient while searching but I spend a good couple of hours on it.

Anybody got a hint? I've done my fair share of screen swaps but with a $140 screen it would be nice to know what I'm getting into.

Thanks!!


----------



## Tscope (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi 
I really consider buying this phone, only one drawback make me wonder if its worth 400 USD , and that's the camera performance. During a day I need to snapshot 50-60 pix of different tags-labels-documents that I mail to my customers, so how is the camera under different close up light conditions,, I often need to use the camera inside a shipping container ?
and how is the chances for elephone will improve the camera software, I still remember my old P9000 it took ages <<<<
My wallet and eyes like the idea about a 6 inch amoled for 400 USD but if the camera do perform as I see in several reviews it's gonna be a no go for me. But maybe they are wrong in those reviews ?


----------



## Paquinho (Jul 15, 2018)

Tscope said:


> Hi
> I really consider buying this phone, only one drawback make me wonder if its worth 400 USD , and that's the camera performance. During a day I need to snapshot 50-60 pix of different tags-labels-documents that I mail to my customers, so how is the camera under different close up light conditions,, I often need to use the camera inside a shipping container ?
> and how is the chances for elephone will improve the camera software, I still remember my old P9000 it took ages <<<<
> My wallet and eyes like the idea about a 6 inch amoled for 400 USD but if the camera do perform as I see in several reviews it's gonna be a no go for me. But maybe they are wrong in those reviews ?

Click to collapse




I'm in a similar situation, I love most of the phone specs and design but I'm afraid of the camera and also the quality control (because it's a Chinese phone with also bad reviews). For your information there's a video in YouTube (in Italian) if you search "elephone u pro gcam" that shows a comparison between stock camera and google HDR+ camera mod ( for rooted phone). It really improves akk conditions photos, but still might be a win or lose situation


----------



## Tscope (Jul 15, 2018)

Paquinho said:


> I'm in a similar situation, I love most of the phone specs and design but I'm afraid of the camera and also the quality control (because it's a Chinese phone with also bad reviews). For your information there's a video in YouTube (in Italian) if you search "elephone u pro gcam" that shows a comparison between stock camera and google HDR+ camera mod ( for rooted phone). It really improves akk conditions photos, but still might be a win or lose situation

Click to collapse



Yes absolutely it does improve the camera alot ...I use Gcam in my Le Max 2 there is rooted >with leads me to my next issue, due to different ID and code apps, there detect "open bootloader" it's not gonna be an option for me,, and those Xiaomi devices there could be interesting bcause of their 6 inch amoled screens miss B20 which I cant live without, seems like I have to look into 1+ !


----------



## Menjesbi (Jul 18, 2018)

Menjesbi said:


> Hi guys, I have my u pro for 3 weeks now. I have a problem when I am filming, I have very weird sound, sounds like I have my finger on the mic during filming. but when I send voice notes on whatsapp it sounds perfect.
> It is very weird, when I make a little video, the sound is terrible and unhearable, when I record voice notes it is perfect.
> any clue ?
> thanks

Click to collapse



Hi again guys, sorry to insist, but this problem is really annoying. I can not film with the surrounding sound. 
It only works with me speaking directly to the camera, but if there is music around it sounds awful, like my finger is on the mic.
Anyone ?
Thank you


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 18, 2018)

Menjesbi said:


> Hi again guys, sorry to insist, but this problem is really annoying. I can not film with the surrounding sound.
> It only works with me speaking directly to the camera, but if there is music around it sounds awful, like my finger is on the mic.
> Anyone ?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Switch to Eragon Rom. Then you should be fine. 
Never had such a problem with it

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lexis199 (Jul 19, 2018)

*How to install the zip update?*

Hello,I received a zip file from elephone staff and I do downloaded in mega app and now I don't k ow how to install ?

---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------




skeleton1911 said:


> Switch to Eragon Rom. Then you should be fine.
> Never had such a problem with it
> 
> How to switch to
> ...

Click to collapse



How to switch to eragon rom


----------



## Menjesbi (Jul 19, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Switch to Eragon Rom. Then you should be fine.
> Never had such a problem with it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hi Skeleton, thank you for taking time.
I try to switch to eragn rom. I accurately followed the tutorial, and youtube tutorials also, everything is right but I have error message when I click on download:
 error function port connect 100 failed to open com port handle
         function : main  could not connect to \\ COM3
Download fail Sahara fail : QSAHARASERVER fail: process fail

and when I reboot with the tricky 3 fingers, I don't have the eragon logo, the rom wasn't loaded I guess.

What should I do please


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## Menjesbi (Jul 19, 2018)

Menjesbi said:


> hi Skeleton, thank you for taking time.
> I try to switch to eragn rom. I accurately followed the tutorial, and youtube tutorials also, everything is right but I have error message when I click on download:
> error function port connect 100 failed to open com port handle
> function : main  could not connect to \\ COM3
> ...

Click to collapse



hi everyone, for those who had the same sahara fail issue, I just moved all the dowloaded files to the desktop and followed the tutorial from that location. it's fine now:good:


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 19, 2018)

Lexis199 said:


> Hello,I received a zip file from elephone staff and I do downloaded in mega app and now I don't k ow how to install ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's written in the ROM thread. It's the same like flashing a stock ROM with qfil flash tools

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## tie___ (Jul 19, 2018)

I'd like to install a view Xposed Apps, but I'm afraid of having a bootloop. How can I disable Xposed when stuck in a bootloop? I'm on Eragon V6, but posting here as this is not really Eragon related. (On my P8000 I disabled Xposed through TWRP, but I don't have TWRP on my U Pro...)

Cheers!


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 19, 2018)

tie___ said:


> I'd like to install a view Xposed Apps, but I'm afraid of having a bootloop. How can I disable Xposed when stuck in a bootloop? I'm on Eragon V6, but posting here as this is not really Eragon related. (On my P8000 I disabled Xposed through TWRP, but I don't have TWRP on my U Pro...)
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Well . If boot loop then you have to reflash the ROM without wiping.


And I think 90.beta2 is the right xposed framework. But not 100% sure

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lexis199 (Jul 20, 2018)

*Looking for .Malaysian u pro user*

Anyone here come from Malaysia?


----------



## tie___ (Jul 20, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Well . If boot loop then you have to reflash the ROM without wiping.
> 
> 
> And I think 90.beta2 is the right xposed framework. But not 100% sure
> ...

Click to collapse



Would it also be possible to flash the uninstall.zip of Xposed Framework via qfil flashtools?
The Option you mention means to flash Eragon Rom (in my Case) via qfil without wiping, right? This would also mean no data/apps/stuff would get lost?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 20, 2018)

tie___ said:


> Would it also be possible to flash the uns of Xposed Framework via qfil flashtools?
> The Option you mention means to flash Eragon Rom (in my Case) via qfil without wiping, right? This would also mean no data/apps/stuff would get lost?

Click to collapse



Eragon flash without wiping..
Then flash the V6 twrp boot.img (it's in the thread somewhere) then reboot .
Install xposed APK and choose the framework to flash

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 20, 2018)

hey can anyone let me know how I can open up the elephone! I need this ASAP, my phone is damaged and won't turn on!

A tear down video would be appreciated, thanks for you help!!


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 20, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> hey can anyone let me know how I can open up the elephone! I need this ASAP, my phone is damaged and won't turn on!
> 
> A tear down video would be appreciated, thanks for you help!!

Click to collapse



Lol. Never open it. . Charge it a bit and then press all buttons to enter edl mode

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry I should add a few more details:
The phone is suffering from a hardware issue where it won't boot up anything past the Elephone logo at the start of the boot process.
The backlight on the phone is lighting up (the one for calls) I think this means that there is water or something messing with the circuits (minerals) 
The phone will boot up for a few seconds but unfortunately won't go any further (no edl, bootloader and recovery)
The best way to fix the issue would be opening the phone and using 99.9 alcohol but I can't do this without the way to get into the phone.

IF ANYONE COULD HELP I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT! IM DESPERATE AT THIS POINT!


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 20, 2018)

X





OVOXOVO said:


> Sorry I should add a few more details:
> The phone is suffering from a hardware issue where it won't boot up anything past the Elephone logo at the start of the boot process.
> The backlight on the phone is lighting up (the one for calls) I think this means that there is water or something messing with the circuits (minerals)
> The phone will boot up for a few seconds but unfortunately won't go any further (no edl, bootloader and recovery)
> ...

Click to collapse



No. The best to fix is. Just flash stock ROM 20180511 via qfil flash tools. Then it will work again

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 22, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> XNo. The best to fix is. Just flash stock ROM 20180511 via qfil flash tools. Then it will work again
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HM well you've never told me wrong before so I'll try it thanks

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




OVOXOVO said:


> HM well you've never told me wrong before so I'll try it thanks

Click to collapse



It doesn't seem like I can boot into edl ?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 22, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> HM well you've never told me wrong before so I'll try it thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can by holding all buttons at the same.time.

You see the edl mode I. Device manager..

If it don't work. Then charge the phone a few minutes before you try it again


P.s

We can go via TeamViewer .. then I see and can help

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 22, 2018)

I've charged it for around 20 minutes so I'm guessing that's not the problem, yes I've clicked the buttons at the same time doesn't seem to boot, or maybe it does but when connected to my laptop it disconnects after a few seconds because of the phones boot loop.

But I'll charge it and try again, if not we can try team viewer.

Thanks for your help bro I really appreciate it!


----------



## Maherabed1986 (Jul 22, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> I've charged it for around 20 minutes so I'm guessing that's not the problem, yes I've clicked the buttons at the same time doesn't seem to boot, or maybe it does but when connected to my laptop it disconnects after a few seconds because of the phones boot loop.
> 
> But I'll charge it and try again, if not we can try team viewer.
> 
> Thanks for your help bro I really appreciate it!

Click to collapse



Join our group on telegram and me or Scelton will help you but don't open your phone
https://t.me/joinchat/GxIBOhKXi5I6bsNWOm6LFg


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 22, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> I've charged it for around 20 minutes so I'm guessing that's not the problem, yes I've clicked the buttons at the same time doesn't seem to boot, or maybe it does but when connected to my laptop it disconnects after a few seconds because of the phones boot loop.
> 
> But I'll charge it and try again, if not we can try team viewer.
> 
> Thanks for your help bro I really appreciate it!

Click to collapse



If it don't work.
Send me Id and password of TeamViewer via pm

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## pmitsie (Jul 23, 2018)

BuDDaH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After being a happy user for a couple of months my girlfriend discovered that a curved screen can crack just like a flat screen.
> I saw on Aliexpress that replacement screens are available (more expensive than for your regular Chinese phone) but I haven't found a teardown video yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi did you find a teardown, I have a cracked screen also but can't find a teardown.


----------



## BuDDaH (Jul 26, 2018)

*Not yet!*



pmitsie said:


> Hi did you find a teardown, I have a cracked screen also but can't find a teardown.

Click to collapse



Searching and searching but didn't find a teardown yet. 
Have received a new display from china and there is a single flat cable on the bottom side so I hope that's an indication it will be doable.
There is an S8 teardown video and I hope it's a bit similar. I'm a bit worried about the wireless charging and how the charging receiver is mounted (glued to the back cover?)

Waiting for some B7000 glue to be delivered and then I might just give it a try.  


Will post some pics or tips & tricks if I succeed (or fail).


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey thanks for your guys help, I left the phone for a little while near the window and I believe the water dried up. It seems to be working ok now ?

Thanks skeleton 1911 and Maherabed1986.


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a green line on my screen.... Please please please tell me this can be fixed?


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 29, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> I have a green line on my screen.... Please please please tell me this can be fixed?

Click to collapse



Ohhh. Heard about that from other users and it's not software/rom

It's hardware related. A hardware issue. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## maverick0578 (Jul 29, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> I have a green line on my screen.... Please please please tell me this can be fixed?

Click to collapse



Hi,
I have the same. This is hardware problem 
I have guarantee from my local distributor, and they will replace my phone.
Next week I recive new  

If you don`t have guarantee, you can buy and replace screen yourself.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ale...&terminal_id=8c04c40ce05c45ff8dd404980ed92c9d


----------



## BuDDaH (Jul 29, 2018)

*Screen replacement*

I've taken the 'leap of faith' and replaced the screen.

1. Back cover is only glued with double sided tape.
I put it on the heated build surface for about 10 mins, 85 degrees
With a suction cup I created a little gap (lower left corner) and then with a prying tool (plastic guitar pick style) I went all around and managed to get the cover off without damage (applying some extra heat when I felt too much resistance).  Top part (where the camera is located) has more double sided tape.

2.  the flash is still connected to the back cover with a flat cable. Be careful with this one. little connector can be removed easily from mainboard.
The black cover (also holding the camera lenses) can be removed by taking out all the little screws (same size for all).
there is one little 'clip' in the middle. Pushed down on the black part with a little screwdriver and it came loose without a problem. (location indicated with red arrow)

3. Indeed! display assembly connects on the lower part so no need to disassemble more! Well done elephone.

4. Put the phone with the screen down on my 'heat bed' 85 degrees for 20 mins.
Suction cup again and with a prying tool I was able to remove the screen.
1st thing that came off was the glass part / touch screen. 2nd part with the connector is soft and can be peeled of afterwards.

Clean up everything and assemble in reverse order.

EDIT! the new screen didn't have the speaker grill so with a hot air gun I removed it from the old screen and glued to the new screen.....


----------



## luckykat (Jul 29, 2018)

Hello BuDDaH,

how much will it cost? (a new dispaly and have you any link, you have ordered?)


----------



## BuDDaH (Jul 29, 2018)

luckykat said:


> how much will it cost? (a new dispaly and have you any link, you have ordered?)

Click to collapse



well, here is where the 'not so good' news starts. I paid around 130 euro for a new screen. A replacement screen for my Umi Z pro only set me back 18 euro!!

I ordered here : https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...0822e0d&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## emilwar123 (Jul 30, 2018)

How come my screen always stays in the more yellowish colortemperatur even when I have changed it to the more blue colour. As soon as the screen dims and the phone locks the screen goes back to the yellow colour


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 30, 2018)

emilwar123 said:


> How come my screen always stays in the more yellowish colortemperatur even when I have changed it to the more blue colour. As soon as the screen dims and the phone locks the screen goes back to the yellow colour

Click to collapse



It's a knowing bug in the roms..
Elephone didn't fixed it yet

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## emilwar123 (Jul 30, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> It's a knowing bug in the roms..
> Elephone didn't fixed it yet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess that this means that it is out of your hands right?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 30, 2018)

emilwar123 said:


> I guess that this means that it is out of your hands right?

Click to collapse



Yes. 
I can't fix that. Because I don't have the source.
Elephone didn't shared/released it yet

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## emilwar123 (Jul 30, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> It's a knowing bug in the roms..
> Elephone didn't fixed it yet
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess that this means that it is out of your hands right?


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 31, 2018)

Top volume button stuck? Won't respond....


----------



## skeleton1911 (Jul 31, 2018)

OVOXOVO said:


> Top volume button stuck? Won't respond....

Click to collapse



Not rom related. It's working good.

Reboot.
Or make a wipe in recovery. 
Or flash 20180511 stock rom

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## OVOXOVO (Jul 31, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Not rom related. It's working good.
> 
> Reboot.
> Or make a wipe in recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep it's hardware replated... I'm guessing there's no fix?


----------



## Menjesbi (Aug 5, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Switch to Eragon Rom. Then you should be fine.
> Never had such a problem with it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi skeleton, I have installed eragon, but the microphone problem when I am filming is the same. It records well when I speak but when I video record something else like  music around me, it sounds like mumbling, just like I have my finger on the mic when I tape.

Anyone please?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Aug 5, 2018)

Menjesbi said:


> Hi skeleton, I have installed eragon, but the microphone problem when I am filming is the same. It records well when I speak but when I video record something else like  music around me, it sounds like mumbling, just like I have my finger on the mic when I tape.
> 
> Anyone please?

Click to collapse



In a few days (next week) I will release V8 . Hope that it will fix it . 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Menjesbi (Aug 7, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> Switch to Eragon Rom. Then you should be fine.
> Never had such a problem with it
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse





skeleton1911 said:


> In a few days (next week) I will release V8 . Hope that it will fix it .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks a lot; Is there a way to send you a video sample for you to see my problem ? Thanks for your help


----------



## Black Manta (Aug 11, 2018)

Can someone say something about the vibration motor? How is it in comparison to other phones? Does it do a load noise or can you really only feel the vibration? Is it so strong that if you place it on a table it will vibrate too?


----------



## nvisionstudio (Aug 13, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have a problem with my U Pro. This morning I try to unlock my phone and nothing happened like it was shut down, and few minutes before that, everything was ok. Now it is not responding to anything, I tried all combinations with the buttons, I tried holding them for half a minute and nothing is happening the screen is black, I connected the charger and not even the led indicate that the phone is charging. I am in a dead end. I have no idea what is going on, I have never install any ROM's or anything, the phone is stock. I was using both the face and the finger print unlocking settings. When I connected it to the computer, the PC gave me the sound for connecting a device but nothing else. Please if anyone can help I would be thankful.


----------



## skeleton1911 (Aug 13, 2018)

nvisionstudio said:


> Hello everyone, I have a problem with my U Pro. This morning I try to unlock my phone and nothing happened like it was shut down, and few minutes before that, everything was ok. Now it is not responding to anything, I tried all combinations with the buttons, I tried holding them for half a minute and nothing is happening the screen is black, I connected the charger and not even the led indicate that the phone is charging. I am in a dead end. I have no idea what is going on, I have never install any ROM's or anything, the phone is stock. I was using both the face and the finger print unlocking settings. When I connected it to the computer, the PC gave me the sound for connecting a device but nothing else. Please if anyone can help I would be thankful.

Click to collapse



If you have time now we can go via TeamViewer and I take a look.
Send me private message

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtfour (Aug 15, 2018)

Menjesbi said:


> Hi skeleton, I have installed eragon, but the microphone problem when I am filming is the same. It records well when I speak but when I video record something else like  music around me, it sounds like mumbling, just like I have my finger on the mic when I tape.
> 
> Anyone please?

Click to collapse



its the problema of the second mic. must be changed. 
try to see if when you make a hands-free call, the people on the other phone will hear you, almost certainly not.


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## brunom97 (Aug 15, 2018)

gtfour said:


> its the problema of the second mic. must be changed.
> try to see if when you make a hands-free call, the people on the other phone will hear you, almost certainly not.

Click to collapse



IT ALSO HAPPENS TO ME with stock Android !! It's awful 

But I'm seriously thinking about installing Eragon !

Is there any known issue I should consider before installing?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Aug 15, 2018)

brunom97 said:


> IT ALSO HAPPENS TO ME with stock Android !! It's awful

Click to collapse



It's a hardware issue.. 

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## brunom97 (Aug 15, 2018)

gtfour said:


> its the problema of the second mic. must be changed.
> try to see if when you make a hands-free call, the people on the other phone will hear you, almost certainly not.

Click to collapse





skeleton1911 said:


> It's a hardware issue..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So it can't be fixed?


----------



## Menjesbi (Aug 15, 2018)

When I phone call normally, its working fine, with my car bluetooth, it is also working. When I use my Camera, the music around me is badly captured but my speaking is ok


----------



## brunom97 (Aug 15, 2018)

Menjesbi said:


> When I phone call normally, its working fine, with my car bluetooth, it is also working. When I use my Camera, the music around me is badly captured but my speaking is ok

Click to collapse



Even with Eragon? 
Everyone has this issue?


----------



## skeleton1911 (Aug 15, 2018)

brunom97 said:


> Even with Eragon?
> Everyone has this issue?

Click to collapse



I don't have this issue in eragon. But some people has it.
The issue with the speaker is mic is hardware related and not fixable. You need to replace the hardware

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtfour (Aug 15, 2018)

skeleton1911 said:


> I don't have this issue in eragon. But some people has it.
> The issue with the speaker is mic is hardware related and not fixable. You need to replace the hardware
> 
> Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes , it hapened to me and i changed the second mic. 
when the phone arrived from the technic i report the result, 
ps. my phone have too the same problem it low sound record, and  loud cal, sorry for my bad english


----------



## brunom97 (Aug 16, 2018)

gtfour said:


> Yes , it hapened to me and i changed the second mic.
> when the phone arrived from the technic i report the result,
> ps. my phone have too the same problem it low sound record, and  loud cal, sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



How did you replace the mic? At a local store, Or by yourself?


----------



## gtfour (Aug 16, 2018)

brunom97 said:


> How did you replace the mic? At a local store, Or by yourself?

Click to collapse



I left mine in an electronic technician, because i don´t have welding station, but for those who have a little knowledge it is very simple to do. The mic is a smd located at the top of the motherboard.


----------



## brunom97 (Aug 16, 2018)

gtfour said:


> I left mine in an electronic technician, because i don´t have welding station, but for those who have a little knowledge it is very simple to do. The mic is a smd located at the top of the motherboard.

Click to collapse



Is it necessary to replace the smd right? Do you know where I can buy it? 
I have some knowledge with welding (not much)


----------



## gtfour (Aug 16, 2018)

brunom97 said:


> Is it necessary to replace the smd right? Do you know where I can buy it?
> I have some knowledge with welding (not much)

Click to collapse



i think in houses of electronic, you must see the reference.
don´t have many variants. when i get mine i wil ask the tecnicien and if i get the reference i wil post were.
sorry for my bad english


----------



## brunom97 (Aug 16, 2018)

gtfour said:


> i think in houses of electronic, you must see the reference.
> don´t have many variants. when i get mine i wil ask the tecnicien and if i get the reference i wil post were.
> sorry for my bad english

Click to collapse



Thank you!!


----------



## emilwar123 (Aug 25, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Since there is an issue regarding the download of TWRP for Eragon V.8 thanks to the fact that the onedrive does not work i am wondering if anyone would be able to upload a version they have already downloaded. I would very much appreciate this and i do belive many more will that has not updated there software yet.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## skeleton1911 (Sep 15, 2018)

emilwar123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Since there is an issue regarding the download of TWRP for Eragon V.8 thanks to the fact that the onedrive does not work i am wondering if anyone would be able to upload a version they have already downloaded. I would very much appreciate this and i do belive many more will that has not updated there software yet.
> 
> Thanks everyone!

Click to collapse



Updated my rom to eragon v9 , also twrp download link is in first page. Take a look

Gesendet von meinem U_Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## maxilimian (Oct 12, 2018)

There is a new updates from stock ROM official, adding some fingerprint speed, and face unlock


----------



## skeleton1911 (Oct 13, 2018)

maxilimian said:


> There is a new updates from stock ROM official, adding some fingerprint speed, and face unlock

Click to collapse




The update is the same we have already and eragon v10.3 based on  it.
The update you received is the same ,just for your Region. So there is nothing New for us.. 
Flash v10.3 vor 20180918 and you have the latest (same ota)


----------



## tie___ (Oct 22, 2018)

Could someone translate for me the Instructions from Deepflex on 4pda on how to install Pixel Experience 9.0 on the U pro?

Or is it possible to install it the Same way like Eragon 9 or Eragon 8?

Thank you!


----------



## skeleton1911 (Oct 22, 2018)

tie___ said:


> Could someone translate for me the Instructions from Deepflex on 4pda on how to install Pixel Experience 9.0 on the U pro?
> 
> Or is it possible to install it the Same way like Eragon 9 or Eragon 8?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Its the same way like eragon pixel

Gesendet von meinem Elephone P8000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tie___ (Nov 12, 2018)

Does anybody know if it is necessary to install stock rom and lock the bootloader in a case of waranty? Especially with the one year repair warantee of gearbest?


----------



## maxilimian (Jan 20, 2019)

Does anyone here have a display green color line issues, horizontal across the screen? Do you know how to fix it? Thanx in advance


----------



## htmcrp (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone interested in starting a forum for Elephone U pro?


----------



## Marko-xdw (Feb 14, 2019)

I hawe red lines,it is very bad quality,**** brand.


----------



## Laptapper (Feb 21, 2019)

If someone want to try a good ROM, 
have a look here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-unofficial-planned-to-supported-t3900107


----------



## mruczek66 (May 10, 2019)

Hello. I got this phone (6/128 rom20180917) and wanted to know whether to leave it? Are you satisfied with this phone?I see that the displays are often spoiled.  Does the stock rom work well or do you have to upload different one?
sorry for my English


----------



## LiNEAGEOSANDROiDEVOLUTiON (Aug 12, 2019)

hi, did anyone managed to replace a display of elephone u pro yet? i have seen replacement parts. but not sure if i can do it myself or better buy new phone. i got a weird black growing bubble under display for a few weeks until my display  is 90% black. phone still works .... so far


----------



## davidrodrigo123 (Jul 21, 2020)

*Hello everyone*

I know it has been a long time since the last post and that probably nobody uses the Elephone U Pro anymore
but I wanted to know if after so long someone could find a solution, when installing a custom rom the signal was lost forever


----------



## GalUnDrux (Jul 26, 2022)

davidrodrigo123 said:


> *Hello everyone*
> 
> I know it has been a long time since the last post and that probably nobody uses the Elephone U Pro anymore
> but I wanted to know if after so long someone could find a solution, when installing a custom rom the signal was lost forever

Click to collapse



Hey, just seen this, I think some of the custom roms remove the IMEI number, if you have the original box you may be able to fix the signal issue (if you havent already as it was over 2 years ago you posted lol)
I still use my U Pro and love it to bits! Im currenlty running the Pixel Experience Q rom, i have had some green and red lines form on the screen recently so going to order a screen i found on aliexpress for £22 (heres the link if anyone needs it:Elephone U/U Pro Replacement Screen)


----------

